# ECNL Fall schedules



## Surf Zombie

Anyone know when to expect the schedules?


----------



## Soccerfan2

According to the website, in 0 days, 0 hours, 0 minutes 

In our region, I don’t see the point in publishing one until we’re all off the watch list. Tough year for scheduling!


----------



## GeekKid

Surf Zombie said:


> Anyone know when to expect the schedules?


Our team manager has updated our internal calendar with dates and venues for the entire year.  Team manager said that the official ECNL schedule should drop this week.  Not sure if they meant just for our conference or nationally.


----------



## RedDevilDad

Regarding Boys: https://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/boys-ecnl-schedule.19002/page-2
Personally, no idea about girls... schedule or in general. haha.


----------



## Savage

The girls ECNL schedule is posted https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/sw-schedule/

Pretty sure its out-ofdate as it has games starting on August 29th.  

But, its interesting to see the overall competition structure


----------



## Ellejustus

@Desert Hound October 24th bro. Loser buys the other loser two drinks?


----------



## paojor

they move up  the schedule to start October 3.


----------



## Savage

I wish they would post the current schedule rather than the outdated schedule.


----------



## Mile High Dad

Still awaiting schedules for NW, SW and Mid Atlantic to pop up. We have local games on our team schedule and even some UT games in November. We also have some games in NorCal in Feb. but no schedule on the ECNL site.


----------



## Porkchop

SW it was posted at one time under standing  to Start Aug 29,   then changed TBD - then disappeared...  have heard could start in Oct


----------



## lafalafa

Porkchop said:


> SW it was posted at one time under standing  to Start Aug 29,   then changed TBD - then disappeared...  have heard could start in Oct


Ask your club manager they likely have a tentative spreadsheet like schedule revision x that has at least your matchup & dates.  No actual field names or times but with a Oct 3rd start date.

When these are finally puplished online with team rosters and the rest of the details will be closer to reality but can at least dream for now.


----------



## Mile High Dad

I see also that they have the ECNL Phoenix event posted for mid November. Just cancelled my Sept. flight to San Diego (Surf) and booked the Phoenix flights. Boy I hope this happens. Thank goodness for SWA and no change fees.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Mile High Dad said:


> I see also that they have the ECNL Phoenix event posted for mid November. Just cancelled my Sept. flight to San Diego (Surf) and booked the Phoenix flights. Boy I hope this happens. Thank goodness for SWA and no change fees.


Well, SW finally has some competition on that "perk".









						American, Delta And Alaska Airlines All Slashing Change Fees
					

American, Delta and Alaska Airlines all have announced the elimination of change fees, following United's announcement earlier this week.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## lafalafa

Mile High Dad said:


> I see also that they have the ECNL Phoenix event posted for mid November. Just cancelled my Sept. flight to San Diego (Surf) and booked the Phoenix flights. Boy I hope this happens. Thank goodness for SWA and no change fees.


For the boys this was on the tentative schedule someone shared for the SW:

11/20-22 Las Vegas
4/9-11 Davis, CA

Some sort of conference cup
3/20-21


----------



## tjinaz

Isn't all this schedule moving going to interfere with HS soccer if there is such a thing?


----------



## lafalafa

tjinaz said:


> Isn't all this schedule moving going to interfere with HS soccer if there is such a thing?


Each week of delay past oct3rd could result in fewer league games by the number of weeks that goes on.

For example on the tentative schedule most teams have 4-5 in October only couple in Nov due to national event + Thanksgiving and only 1-2 in Dec due to another National event + holidays.  The remaining 10 games or so are in Jan-Mar not much  in Apr with easter, davis event, act and the remainder in May.

If the start gets pushed to Nov thats basically -4 to 5 games. The ones in March and May could be problem for High schoolers in Socal and the Davis national event.

All and all could potentially be a conflict or C19 cancel/reschedule with around 50% of all games for high school players as things are scheduled now. Really should consider some backup plans or shifting around at this point.

Dual playing HS and this at the same time is a  tall order considering the compact HS game 2-3x per week plus training. Just not enough rest time to do more and play on weekends or travel when HS games are on Friday or Monday some weeks or MWF.


----------



## tjinaz

lafalafa said:


> Each week of delay past oct3rd could result in fewer league games by the number of weeks that goes on.
> 
> For example on the tentative schedule most teams have 4-5 in October only couple in Nov due to national event + Thanksgiving and only 1-2 in Dec due to another National event + holidays.  The remaining 10 games or so are in Jan-Mar not much  in Apr with easter, davis event, act and the remainder in May.
> 
> If the start gets pushed to Nov thats basically -4 to 5 games. The ones in March and May could be problem for High schoolers in Socal and the Davis national event.
> 
> All and all could potentially be a conflict or C19 cancel/reschedule with around 50% of all games for high school players as things are scheduled now. Really should consider some backup plans or shifting around at this point.
> 
> Dual playing HS and this at the same time is a  tall order considering the compact HS game 2-3x per week plus training. Just not enough rest time to do more and play on weekends or travel when HS games are on Friday or Monday some weeks or MWF.


Yea that is the problem with these compressed schedules.  What are the chances injuries go up due to this?


----------



## Not_that_Serious

tjinaz said:


> Yea that is the problem with these compressed schedules.  What are the chances injuries go up due to this?


Look up data, publications and pod casts by Shawn Arent & his wife.


----------



## Soccerhelper

Mile High Dad said:


> I see also that they have the ECNL Phoenix event posted for mid November. Just cancelled my Sept. flight to San Diego (Surf) and booked the Phoenix flights. Boy I hope this happens. Thank goodness for SWA and no change fees.


Well then, we can all have our beer summit....  Timing is excellent.  This will be when all the top college coaches and pros scouts, yes, that's right folks. Pro scouts from all over the world will be at Reach 11 to see if they can reach some of the top goats for da pros at 17 & 18.


----------



## GeekKid

Appears they are in the midst of bringing up the new website.  Some scores are trickling in and no standings yet.









						The ECNL
					

The Elite Clubs National League was founded and continues to lead by daring to do things differently. The league and its history are embedded with grit, collaboration and tenacity - all things learned from the beautiful game.The ECNL protects and propels the integrity of the game and everyone it...




					www.theecnl.com


----------



## Desert Hound

GeekKid said:


> Appears they are in the midst of bringing up the new website.  Some scores are trickling in and no standings yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ECNL
> 
> 
> The Elite Clubs National League was founded and continues to lead by daring to do things differently. The league and its history are embedded with grit, collaboration and tenacity - all things learned from the beautiful game.The ECNL protects and propels the integrity of the game and everyone it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theecnl.com


Well that is good news. The current/old website is dated. 

New logo? NEW PATCH!!! hehe


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Well that is good news. The current/old website is dated.
> 
> New logo? NEW PATCH!!! hehe


Good on them, being self aware.  Taking notes on how the GA marketing machine is doing it's thing.  Yes, yes, the GA still has to prove their value on the pitch.


----------



## Soccerhelper

happy9 said:


> Good on them, being self aware.  Taking notes on how the GA marketing machine is doing it's thing.  Yes, yes, the* GA still has to prove their value on the pitch.*


Get a season under their belt should help them prove more value.  All they got are slogans right now.  I do want both leagues to do great btw.


----------



## futboldad1

That is one ugly patch........ ECNL had the only non-generic patch going and now they have one that looks like the rest that were done on Microsoft Paint....... well all we be forgiven if they can find a way to get the SW schedule going (maybe play all games in AZ for a while) as the talent on the field is all-time..... ECNL+DA top talent rolled into one...... bring it on!!!


----------



## happy9

Soccerhelper said:


> Get a season under their belt should help them prove more value.  All they got are slogans right now.  I do want both leagues to do great btw.
> [/QUote
> 
> No argument from me - they definitely need to prove their worth beyond slogans.


----------



## surfertwins

futboldad1 said:


> That is one ugly patch........ ECNL had the only non-generic patch going and now they have one that looks like the rest that were done on Microsoft Paint....... well all we be forgiven if they can find a way to get the SW schedule going (maybe play all games in AZ for a while) as the talent on the field is all-time..... ECNL+DA top talent rolled into one...... bring it on!!!


No fricking way would I be willing to drive to AZ to play SoCal teams!


----------



## happy9

surfertwins said:


> No fricking way would I be willing to drive to AZ to play SoCal teams!


It's happening, and you are going to do it - so says your DD.


----------



## futboldad1

surfertwins said:


> No fricking way would I be willing to drive to AZ to play SoCal teams!


Totally your right of choice....... but if it's the only way we get to play competitive ball this fall I'd wager that most other families on your ECNL team would be.........


----------



## Desert Hound

futboldad1 said:


> That is one ugly patch


That is an understatement. Not even sure what the lines are supposed to represent.


----------



## Desert Hound

I made my own logo for ECNL using some of the design elements ECNL used. Probably the same site they used. 









						BrandCrowd Logo Maker
					

I've created a logo on BrandCrowd, let me know what you think!



					www.brandcrowd.com


----------



## tjinaz

GeekKid said:


> Appears they are in the midst of bringing up the new website.  Some scores are trickling in and no standings yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ECNL
> 
> 
> The Elite Clubs National League was founded and continues to lead by daring to do things differently. The league and its history are embedded with grit, collaboration and tenacity - all things learned from the beautiful game.The ECNL protects and propels the integrity of the game and everyone it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theecnl.com


wow.. would you look at that.... all BUT the conferences on the Left coast are scheduled and playing... because science?


----------



## happy9

tjinaz said:


> wow.. would you look at that.... all BUT the conferences on the Left coast are scheduled and playing... because science?


A team list posted for the phoenix event.


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> A team list posted for the phoenix event.


Notice how it is just U16 and older?


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Notice how it is just U16 and older?


I did, what does that mean?


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> I did, what does that mean?


Usually that showcase has younger ages as well.


----------



## mlx

tjinaz said:


> wow.. would you look at that.... all BUT the conferences on the Left coast are scheduled and playing... because science?


Yes. I understand science is very complicated and confusing for a certain sector of the population.


----------



## Soccerhelper

happy9 said:


> It's happening, and you are going to do it - so says your DD.


100%.  I presented back to back AZ trips and my dd was, "yes."  She asked if their were medals at cactus kickoff and i said yes.  Scrimmages the following week with the two ECNL teams.  I would be willing to drive to AZ every weekend for two league games until were open in California. Why? Not for me, trust me.  Because my dd says so, thats why.  She's in charge and i like it that way.  She has two goals and this is how you get your goals.  No other way for her so I do what most dads do.  I help them.  My wife is coming next weekend.  I will have a beer with hound dog and the crew.


----------



## happy9

Soccerhelper said:


> 100%.  I presented back to back AZ trips and my dd was, "yes."  She asked if their were medals at cactus kickoff and i said yes.  Scrimmages the following week with the two ECNL teams.  I would be willing to drive to AZ every weekend for two league games until were open in California. Why? Not for me, trust me.  Because my dd says so, thats why.  She's in charge and i like it that way.  She has two goals and this is how you get your goals.  No other way for her so I do what most dads do.  I help them.  My wife is coming next weekend.  I will have a beer with hound dog and the crew.


East valley weather is looking great!  Highs in the low 100s, cool mornings (mid 70s).  Not bad for SEP in AZ.


----------



## 310soccer

I'm hearing MVLA is no longer playing NPL. Believe the ECNL schedule will be crammed into winter spring. Throw in all the showcase and they think NPL would be too much. They will no longer plan to play April Phoenix ECNL showcase for the same reason.


----------



## mlx

310soccer said:


> I'm hearing MVLA is no longer playing NPL. Believe the ECNL schedule will be crammed into winter spring. Throw in all the showcase and they think NPL would be too much. They will no longer plan to play April Phoenix ECNL showcase for the same reason.


what's MVLA?


----------



## Soccerhelper

mlx said:


> what's MVLA?


Moutain View.  #1 U17 team in the country.  Possession style and very well coached and just one very good team


----------



## LASTMAN14

Just got an email that play will happen in October but traveling out of state for games.


----------



## Speed

LASTMAN14 said:


> Just got an email that play will happen in October but traveling out of state for games.


for SW region all ECNL games played outside of CA?


----------



## Soccerhelper

LASTMAN14 said:


> Just got an email that play will happen in October but traveling out of state for games.


I got same news bro.  It's better then nothing, right?  Socal is way behind so were at a big time disadvantage but it is what it is.  Let's play ball


----------



## Messi>CR7

Soccerhelper said:


> I got same news bro.  It's better then nothing, right?  Socal is way behind so were at a big time disadvantage but it is what it is.  Let's play ball


For games against Arizona teams or for all the games?


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Soccerhelper said:


> Moutain View.  #1 U17 team in the country.  Possession style and very well coached and just one very good team


Mountain View Los Altos - to be precise.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Speed said:


> for SW region all ECNL games played outside of CA?





Speed said:


> for SW region all ECNL games played outside of CA?


Think so per the email. And, in accordance with out of state laws regarding C19.


----------



## From the Spot

Ha, revenge for the AZ and Nevada teams!


----------



## kickingandscreaming

LASTMAN14 said:


> Think so per the email. And, in accordance with out of state laws regarding C19.


So, the powers that be believe it is better to have families travel out of state to play soccer instead of opening local facilities to club teams so that they can play locally? Is this more "science", or am I misunderstanding what is going on?


----------



## Dubs

kickingandscreaming said:


> So, the powers that be believe it is better to have families travel out of state to play soccer instead of opening local facilities to club teams so that they can play locally? Is this more "science", or am I misunderstanding what is going on?


THIS!  I totally agree with you.  This is so stupid.  There is absolutely no need to travel.  We have WAY more than enough comp up and down the state to safely play/scrimmage each other.  The idea that we have to travel just to play makes absolutely no sense and is a recipe for disaster, in terms of injuries, etc...   Traveling out of state would mean these would be our first games... NO!  We should at minimum be able to scrimmage internally.


----------



## gotothebushes

Dubs said:


> THIS!  I totally agree with you.  This is so stupid.  There is absolutely no need to travel.  We have WAY more than enough comp up and down the state to safely play/scrimmage each other.  The idea that we have to travel just to play makes absolutely no sense and is a recipe for disaster, in terms of injuries, etc...   Traveling out of state would mean these would be our first games... NO!  We should at minimum be able to scrimmage internally.


@ Dubs- I can't agree with you more. Here in Norcal we have Thorns, MLVA, Mustangs, San Juan, Davis, Rage and others we can scrimmage. Why can't we? Is it a clubs decision not to or is it some type of insurance liability with clubs?


----------



## dean

Agree. Traveling out-of-state to play is just not worth it to me. Not when there is so much local competition. 

Side-note: Has Thorns gone back to being called De Anza Force? My kids are saying that's what they've heard...


----------



## Soccerhelper

gotothebushes said:


> @ Dubs- I can't agree with you more. Here in Norcal we have Thorns, MLVA, Mustangs, San Juan, Davis, Rage and others we can scrimmage. Why can't we? Is it a clubs decision not to or is it some type of insurance liability with clubs?


I'm off my meds Bushes and today I think I might get banned for life from the forum.  I feel so much in my heart and it's over flowing now.  What in the wild world of sports is going on in California.  Gee, I'm so confused.......lol!!!!!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14

kickingandscreaming said:


> So, the powers that be believe it is better to have families travel out of state to play soccer instead of opening local facilities to club teams so that they can play locally? Is this more "science", or am I misunderstanding what is going on?


Sounds like they just want to get it going and playing out of state is the only way.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

LASTMAN14 said:


> Sounds like they just want to get it going and playing out of state is the only way.


I was primarily referring to the powers that be that aren't opening up the local facilities. They need to keep the big picture in mind unless they plan on enforcing a "hard" lockdown". As states around us open, people WILL travel to get what they can't get in CA. If it's the virus CA officials are concerned about, they would likely fare better with local games.


----------



## Soccerbabe3

When is the tentative first game?


----------



## lafalafa

kickingandscreaming said:


> I was primarily referring to the powers that be that aren't opening up the local facilities. They need to keep the big picture in mind unless they plan on enforcing a "hard" lockdown". As states around us open, people WILL travel to get what they can't get in CA. If it's the virus CA officials are concerned about, they would likely fare better with local games.


10-4 on that.

Going to take some deeper pockets to play out of state all fall.  After a couple trips might be tiring I would imagine not to mention really need to play multiple games per trip to make it worth it.

Team buses are bound to be very pricey nowadays so parents going to have to foot the bill, drive, or pay airfare.

We know players that opted for RL...regional teams since they didn't see the value in traveling as much but where does this leave them?


----------



## dawson

There have been California teams who have already traveled to UT or AZ to play in tournaments and more teams are going out of state to play 
tournaments this weekend and in the coming weeks . In addition if the ECNL schedule calls for all their games to be played out of state that's a whole of teams going out of state to play games.

I find it hard to believe these teams are going into *tournaments or ECNL games* *without full contact practices and probably scrimmages *, especially the older teams. Which as we all know California has banned. 

What a terrible situation this will create. As more and more teams do full contact practices and scrimmages most others will soon follow .
And as long as they insist on no games in California , teams will still be doing contact practices and scrimmages to prepare for the out of state games while incurring more travel costs , travel time and if anything indirectly encouraging out of state travel which is probably not good covid behavior.

Bottom line,  if the ban on games continue and the state does not have the resources to enforce the ban , perhaps they should recognize the unintended bad consequences of games being played out of state and allow games in Calif. In the 1920's prohibition could not be enforced and laws had to be changed, ( BTW I'm not a drinker. lol ) . And there are a lot of states allowing soccer games with some evidence of no problems. And the covid numbers in Calif are continuing to improve and are better then many state allowing games right now. 

To continue the current situation seems pointless if not detrimental .


----------



## Soccerhelper

lafalafa said:


> 10-4 on that.
> 
> Going to take some deeper pockets to play out of state all fall.  After a couple trips might be tiring I would imagine not to mention really need to play multiple games per trip to make it worth it.
> 
> Team buses are bound to be very pricey nowadays so parents going to have to foot the bill, drive, or pay airfare.
> 
> We know players that opted for RL...regional teams since they didn't see the value in traveling as much but where does this leave them?


I was joking on another thread that I was flying to AZ for back to back.  I dont have the scratch for that but I wish I did.  Were doing this on the cheap. Air b n b right next to reach 11 and then come home.  I'm sure girls will go to a movie and maybe swim.  I will stay alone and not go out except for take out.  Kind of a self stay home rule.  I wear my mask all the time when out and about.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Soccerbabe3 said:


> When is the tentative first game?


Mid October.


----------



## LASTMAN14

kickingandscreaming said:


> I was primarily referring to the powers that be that aren't opening up the local facilities. They need to keep the big picture in mind unless they plan on enforcing a "hard" lockdown". As states around us open, people WILL travel to get what they can't get in CA. If it's the virus CA officials are concerned about, they would likely fare better with local games.


I understood that. Just my way of answering. Lot's of what has transpired with officials on C19 has been very blah.


----------



## dean

dawson said:


> There have been California teams who have already traveled to UT or AZ to play in tournaments and more teams are going out of state to play
> tournaments this weekend and in the coming weeks . In addition if the ECNL schedule calls for all their games to be played out of state that's a whole of teams going out of state to play games.
> 
> I find it hard to believe these teams are going into *tournaments or ECNL games* *without full contact practices and probably scrimmages *, especially the older teams. Which as we all know California has banned.
> 
> What a terrible situation this will create. As more and more teams do full contact practices and scrimmages most others will soon follow .
> And as long as they insist on no games in California , teams will still be doing contact practices and scrimmages to prepare for the out of state games while incurring more travel costs , travel time and if anything indirectly encouraging out of state travel which is probably not good covid behavior.
> 
> Bottom line,  if the ban on games continue and the state does not have the resources to enforce the ban , perhaps they should recognize the unintended bad consequences of games being played out of state and allow games in Calif. In the 1920's prohibition could not be enforced and laws had to be changed, ( BTW I'm not a drinker. lol ) . And there are a lot of states allowing soccer games with some evidence of no problems. And the covid numbers in Calif are continuing to improve and are better then many state allowing games right now.
> 
> To continue the current situation seems pointless if not detrimental .


Some of these "teams" (not all are official teams/some are organized by parents) are practicing and scrimmaging (full contact) on the side and have been for weeks.


----------



## Desert Hound

From the Spot said:


> Ha, revenge for the AZ and Nevada teams!


And to think EOTL guaranteed that So Cal teams would not be traveling to AZ or other places because of COVID.


----------



## whatithink

lafalafa said:


> 10-4 on that.
> 
> Going to take some deeper pockets to play out of state all fall.  After a couple trips might be tiring I would imagine not to mention really need to play multiple games per trip to make it worth it.
> 
> Team buses are bound to be very pricey nowadays so parents going to have to foot the bill, drive, or pay airfare.
> 
> We know players that opted for RL...regional teams since they didn't see the value in traveling as much but where does this leave them?


I'm sure some AZ parents would have a wry chuckle at the potential travel costs, those being part and parcel for them playing in SoCal as many weekends as they do. Obviously, that's because that's the league and competition they want. 

It is a tough ask, cost wise, especially if you didn't "sign-up" for it, as the AZ & NV teams do.

If they are really going to go to AZ to play SoCal teams, why wouldn't they do it in Yuma? It's still a spin, but with the right game times, its easily doable and you can dispense with the hotel/flight type expenses.


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> And to think EOTL guaranteed that So Cal teams would not be traveling to AZ or other places because of COVID.


GA schedule mirrors ECNL schedule - 100% travel to AZ for CA teams.  The exception is the NOV showcase at Silverlakes - if it happens.  The D1 dead period extension may kill it.


----------



## whatithink

Desert Hound said:


> And to think EOTL guaranteed that So Cal teams would not be traveling to AZ or other places because of COVID.


I wouldn't be too smug. Both ECNL and GAL need SoCal, and SoCal doesn't need AZ. The last thing AZ needs is the SoCal powerhouses advocating for a SoCal only league (because their parents are pissed at the expenses this year) and that NV & AZ can form a mountain league with UT & NM. It really wouldn't be a big deal for either ECNL or GAL to acquiesce to that.


----------



## Footy30

happy9 said:


> GA schedule mirrors ECNL schedule - 100% travel to AZ for CA teams.  The exception is the NOV showcase at Silverlakes - if it happens.  The D1 dead period extension may kill it.


Am I missing something? where are peeps seeing the ECNL schedule?  (SW)


----------



## Desert Hound

whatithink said:


> I wouldn't be too smug. Both ECNL and GAL need SoCal, and SoCal doesn't need AZ. The last thing AZ needs is the SoCal powerhouses advocating for a SoCal only league (because their parents are pissed at the expenses this year) and that NV & AZ can form a mountain league with UT & NM. It really wouldn't be a big deal for either ECNL or GAL to acquiesce to that.


Not smug. Just a months old back and forth with EOTL


----------



## Desert Hound

Footy30 said:


> Am I missing something? where are peeps seeing the ECNL schedule?  (SW)


The clubs are giving them to the parents right now.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

Arizona covid cases are up significantly.  There could be a chance they lock it down a bit.  Then again, they didn’t really ever lock it down. Lol.










						Arizona reports 'significantly higher number' of COVID-19 cases Thursday
					

Another 1,753 Arizonans tested positive for the coronavirus Thursday, according to the state's dashboard.




					kvoa.com


----------



## happy9

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Arizona covid cases are up significantly.  There could be a chance they lock it down a bit.  Then again, they didn’t really ever lock it down. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona reports 'significantly higher number' of COVID-19 cases Thursday
> 
> 
> Another 1,753 Arizonans tested positive for the coronavirus Thursday, according to the state's dashboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvoa.com


Unlikely AZ locks down.  Read the entire article for context then compare to other metrics ( hospitalization, bed usage, etc)






						Page or Document Not Found
					






					www.azdhs.gov
				




"This is a result of advancements in testing, and includes recently classified positive antigen cases dating back over the previous several months," ADHS said in a blog post.

For that reason, the state will be adding a significantly higher number of cases for the next couple of days, according to ADHS.


----------



## chiefs

Dubs said:


> THIS!  I totally agree with you.  This is so stupid.  There is absolutely no need to travel.  We have WAY more than enough comp up and down the state to safely play/scrimmage each other.  The idea that we have to travel just to play makes absolutely no sense and is a recipe for disaster, in terms of injuries, etc...   Traveling out of state would mean these would be our first games... NO!  We should at minimum be able to scrimmage internally.


Write your Governor; local public health officials. Everyone knows, except themselves, the loons don’t follow the science;  See how political it was when numnuts folded quickly to the pac 12 when he was in the spotlight.


----------



## Desert Hound

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Arizona covid cases are up significantly.  There could be a chance they lock it down a bit.  Then again, they didn’t really ever lock it down. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona reports 'significantly higher number' of COVID-19 cases Thursday
> 
> 
> Another 1,753 Arizonans tested positive for the coronavirus Thursday, according to the state's dashboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kvoa.com


Actually cases are NOT up significantly. 

I was listening to the news about it last night. The AZ Health Dept is adding in cases it had not counted for the past 1-4 months. The department indicated that over the next few days that we would see more numbers as they update their stats from the past.


----------



## dawson

So it’s true that  ECNL schedules have Calif teams playing all their games in AZ ?

Can someone please post a link or copy of a schedule to confirm this . It seems not impossible just hard to believe. ( BTW I'm fine with it )

And in the history of this forum there have been a few posts that turned out not to be entirely true . Thanks


----------



## MacDre

Desert Hound said:


> Actually cases are NOT up significantly.
> 
> I was listening to the news about it last night. The AZ Health Dept is adding in cases it had not counted for the past 1-4 months. The department indicated that over the next few days that we would see more numbers as they update their stats from the past.


So in other words, Arizona was underreporting the severity of the situation and are now correcting the record.


----------



## LASTMAN14

dawson said:


> So it’s true that  ECNL schedules have Calif teams playing all their games in AZ ?
> 
> Can someone please post a link or copy of a schedule to confirm this . It seems not impossible just hard to believe. ( BTW I'm fine with it )
> 
> And in the history of this forum there have been a few posts that turned out not to be entirely true . Thanks


As DH mentioned they are not posted but being given to teams individually.


----------



## futboldad1

hopefully our Gov does the right thing and opens up outdoor youth sports to those who want it......


----------



## mlx

MacDre said:


> So in other words, Arizona was underreporting the severity of the situation and are now correcting the record.


It doesn't matter, let's keep this thread focused on the schedules. If you want to debate about AZ, etc, just create another thread for it somewhere else.


----------



## mlx

LASTMAN14 said:


> As DH mentioned they are not posted but being given to teams individually.


Can someone post a pic of it? Just blackout whatever identifiable things...


----------



## lafalafa

Footy30 said:


> Am I missing something? where are peeps seeing the ECNL schedule?  (SW)


When there on the web site under schedule with actual dates, time, and fields then it's on.

Usclub is under a bit of heat in california,  the don't ask don't tell things receiving mixed results.  Posting schedules now will pretty much conced that their generic protocols & return to play  haven't been followed according to local and state guidance.  

The speak easy scheduling is fine but let's call it what it is.


----------



## MacDre

mlx said:


> It doesn't matter, let's keep this thread focused on the schedules. If you want to debate about AZ, etc, just create another thread for it somewhere else.


It absolutely does matter for families looking for reliable information to determine if they want to take the risk of attending events scheduled in Arizona.


----------



## LASTMAN14

mlx said:


> Can someone post a pic of it? Just blackout whatever identifiable things...


It’s not a full schedule it only pertains to each specific team. All it says is who we are playing and the day. No location or time yet.


----------



## mlx

MacDre said:


> It absolutely does matter for families looking for reliable information to determine if they want to take the risk of attending events scheduled in Arizona.


People can check authoritative sources to make their own decisions outside of a soccer forum. You guys keep dragging every single thread on useless debates and dick measuring competitions. Just create your thread about AZ and Covid reporting or whatnot and leave this thread for the schedules information. (I won't debate with you about this anymore)


----------



## dawson

Soccerhelper


> LASTMAN14 said:
> *Just got an email that play will happen in October but traveling out of state for games*.


*I got same news bro. It's better then nothing, right?  Let's play ball *

LASTMAN14

           Speed said:
*           for SW region all ECNL games played outside of Ca?

Think so per the email. And, in accordance with out of state laws regarding C19.*

LASTMAN14

            mlx said:
*            Can someone post a pic of it? Just blackout whatever identifiable things...*

It’s not a full schedule it only pertains* to each specific team. All it says is who we are playing and the day. No location or time yet.*


So, there is a ECNL schedule that for Calif teams gives the opponents name and day ( evidently starting in Oct ) but no location. 

So based on that we have 3 possible scenarios :
#1 Calif teams are only scheduled to play AZ teams on the schedule
#2 Scheduled Games where Ca teams play Ca teams will be cancelled if Calif still does not allow games. 
#3 Scheduled Games where Ca teams play Ca teams will be played in Arizona if Calif still does not allow games.

#1 makes sense
#2 & #3 depend on are there Ca teams scheduled to play CA teams and if yes ,
does the email say that scheduled games will be played even if Calif still does not allow games ? 
If not I my guess is those games will be cancelled.

I'm only trying to understand what the schedule means . If someone who knows will clarify , I would appreciate it.


----------



## LASTMAN14

dawson said:


> Soccerhelper
> 
> *I got same news bro. It's better then nothing, right?  Let's play ball *
> 
> LASTMAN14
> 
> Speed said:
> *           for SW region all ECNL games played outside of Ca?
> 
> Think so per the email. And, in accordance with out of state laws regarding C19.*
> 
> LASTMAN14
> 
> mlx said:
> *            Can someone post a pic of it? Just blackout whatever identifiable things...*
> 
> It’s not a full schedule it only pertains* to each specific team. All it says is who we are playing and the day. No location or time yet.*
> 
> 
> So, there is a ECNL schedule that for Calif teams gives the opponents name and day ( evidently starting in Oct ) but no location.
> 
> So based on that we have 3 possible scenarios :
> #1 Calif teams are only scheduled to play AZ teams on the schedule
> #2 Scheduled Games where Ca teams play Ca teams will be cancelled if Calif still does not allow games.
> #3 Scheduled Games where Ca teams play Ca teams will be played in Arizona if Calif still does not allow games.
> 
> #1 makes sense
> #2 & #3 depend on are there Ca teams scheduled to play CA teams and if yes ,
> does the email say that scheduled games will be played even if Calif still does not allow games ?
> If not I my guess is those games will be cancelled.
> 
> I'm only trying to understand what the schedule means . If someone who knows will clarify , I would appreciate it.


Ha! I like your charting. We are scheduled to play against AZ and NV teams. Sorry I can not offer an explanation more than that to answer scenarios #2 and #3.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MacDre said:


> So in other words, Arizona was underreporting the severity of the situation and are now correcting the record.


More mistakes made by the reporting agencies.  We’ve seen this in almost every state at some point.

at Least they stated the reasoning for the “spike”....back to soccer


----------



## mlx

dawson said:


> Soccerhelper
> 
> *I got same news bro. It's better then nothing, right?  Let's play ball *
> 
> LASTMAN14
> 
> Speed said:
> *           for SW region all ECNL games played outside of Ca?
> 
> Think so per the email. And, in accordance with out of state laws regarding C19.*
> 
> LASTMAN14
> 
> mlx said:
> *            Can someone post a pic of it? Just blackout whatever identifiable things...*
> 
> It’s not a full schedule it only pertains* to each specific team. All it says is who we are playing and the day. No location or time yet.*
> 
> 
> So, there is a ECNL schedule that for Calif teams gives the opponents name and day ( evidently starting in Oct ) but no location.
> 
> So based on that we have 3 possible scenarios :
> #1 Calif teams are only scheduled to play AZ teams on the schedule
> #2 Scheduled Games where Ca teams play Ca teams will be cancelled if Calif still does not allow games.
> #3 Scheduled Games where Ca teams play Ca teams will be played in Arizona if Calif still does not allow games.
> 
> #1 makes sense
> #2 & #3 depend on are there Ca teams scheduled to play CA teams and if yes ,
> does the email say that scheduled games will be played even if Calif still does not allow games ?
> If not I my guess is those games will be cancelled.
> 
> I'm only trying to understand what the schedule means . If someone who knows will clarify , I would appreciate it.


The only way to make #3 work would be if they are smart about it. For example:

If they scheduled something like this:

Sat game 1: Pateadores @ AZ Arsenal
Sat game 2: FCGS @ Phoenix Rising

Sun game 1: Pateadores vs FCGS (at one of the two AZ locations)
Sun game 2: AZ arsenal vs Rising 

That way two birds are killed with one stone and traveling to AZ to play a Cal team is not "that" bad.


----------



## lafalafa

mlx said:


> The only way to make #3 work would be if they are smart about it. For example:
> 
> If they scheduled something like this:
> 
> Sat game 1: Pateadores @ AZ Arsenal
> Sat game 2: FCGS @ Phoenix Rising
> 
> Sun game 1: Pateadores vs FCGS (at one of the two AZ locations)
> Sun game 2: AZ arsenal vs Rising
> 
> That way two birds are killed with one stone and traveling to AZ to play a Cal team is not "that" bad.


Those are not on the placeholder schedules I've seen, both CA away weekend games vs home state teams.

Scheduling CA teams to play other CA teams out of state on the scale needed for ECxx seems like a very tall task given that some facilities are still not even fully open and have other local clubs and leagues that would take priority or have already booked.

The place holder schedules (been out since August, couple revisions) are somewhat wishfull thinking for the CA teams,. Im not sure how many weekends it will take to play all the out of state teams but after 3-4 weeks it will be done.  Giving up home games to play other local teams out of state,  traveling,  costs, and time involved will be a hard sell.


----------



## Footy30

lafalafa said:


> When there on the web site under schedule with actual dates, time, and fields then it's on.
> 
> Usclub is under a bit of heat in california,  the don't ask don't tell things receiving mixed results.  Posting schedules now will pretty much conced that their generic protocols & return to play  haven't been followed according to local and state guidance.
> 
> The speak easy scheduling is fine but let's call it what it is.


I Agree and as I mentioned in another post, the club failed to mention the no spectators in AZ, no big deal for us i'm sure kids and coaches will prefer it that way, but oh boy will it piss off some parents.

Side note, @lafalafa you always have great information and are one of the few people I return to the forum to hear from. This entire forum has gone downhill but glad to hear from a handful of people on here still.

Guess we continue to wait and see what happens.... like we have been since March.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

How many games does a team get at an ECNL showcase?


----------



## futboldad1

youthsportsugghhh said:


> How many games does a team get at an ECNL showcase?


Three.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

futboldad1 said:


> Three.


Thanks


----------



## chiefs

LASTMAN14 said:


> Ha! I like your charting. We are scheduled to play against AZ and NV teams. Sorry I can not offer an explanation more than that to answer scenarios #2 and #3.


I think scenario #3 is being discussed and is a viable option.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy

LASTMAN14 said:


> It’s not a full schedule it only pertains to each specific team. All it says is who we are playing and the day. No location or time yet.


Where did your DD’s end up after LAGSB?


----------



## gotothebushes

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Where did your DD’s end up after LAGSB?





SoccerFrenzy said:


> Where did your DD’s end up after LAGSB?


Sounds like LASTMANS daughter landed in a good spot!


----------



## vegasguy

tjinaz said:


> Yea that is the problem with these compressed schedules.  What are the chances injuries go up due to this?


Nevada has been playing HS and ECNL for the last four years simultaneously.  One year will not be the worst thing ever for all the other states.


----------



## Yellowcard

Footy30 said:


> I Agree and as I mentioned in another post, the club failed to mention the no spectators in AZ, no big deal for us i'm sure kids and coaches will prefer it that way, but oh boy will it piss off some parents.
> 
> Side note, @lafalafa you always have great information and are one of the few people I return to the forum to hear from. This entire forum has gone downhill but glad to hear from a handful of people on here still.
> 
> Guess we continue to wait and see what happens.... like we have been since March.



Arizona parent here.  Our ECNL team has played in 1 tournament (spectators allowed) and played Rebels and Blues (spectators allowed).

This weekend we Played Legends DA, City and Royals (spectators allowed).   Schools starts back tomorrow.

The Gov is meeting tomorrow to possibly remove mask mandate.

AZ has already held 3 big tournaments and spectators have been allowed at all of them.

I would say about 10% of parent even wore masks at all


----------



## Yellowcard

S


Yellowcard said:


> Arizona parent here.  Our ECNL team has played in 1 tournament (spectators allowed) and played Rebels and Blues (spectators allowed).
> 
> This weekend we Played Legends DA, City and Royals (spectators allowed).   Schools starts back tomorrow.
> 
> The Gov is meeting tomorrow to possibly remove mask mandate.
> 
> AZ has already held 3 big tournaments and spectators have been allowed at all of them.
> 
> I would say about 10% of parent even wore masks at all


All GA teams. Not DA


----------



## happy9

Yellowcard said:


> Arizona parent here.  Our ECNL team has played in 1 tournament (spectators allowed) and played Rebels and Blues (spectators allowed).
> 
> This weekend we Played Legends DA, City and Royals (spectators allowed).   Schools starts back tomorrow.
> 
> The Gov is meeting tomorrow to possibly remove mask mandate.
> 
> *AZ has already held 3 big tournaments and spectators have been allowed at all of them*.
> 
> I would say about 10% of parent even wore masks at all


AZ is certainly more open than many places.  Some cities/fields are more restrictive than others.  Generally speaking masks and social distancing are highly encouraged.  We've played at 5 different locations over this past month, each one is different.

Were parents allowed on the sidelines at Reach 11 for the Cactus Kickoff?  I thought they had established a buffer around all playing surfaces?


----------



## Yellowcard

happy9 said:


> AZ is certainly more open than many places.  Some cities/fields are more restrictive than others.  Generally speaking masks and social distancing are highly encouraged.  We've played at 5 different locations over this past month, each one is different.
> 
> Were parents allowed on the sidelines at Reach 11 for the Cactus Kickoff?  I thought they had established a buffer around all playing surfaces?


Sorry My DD team didn’t play in the Cactus Cup.  They played a few GA teams from CA.   

Parents are definitely not right on the sidelines like before. They are required to be off the grass completely but at most locations but no one was enforcing this rule. 

I saw a few pics from Reach and parents were definitely back off the field.  But can’t say for sure


----------



## The Ghost of Johan Cruyff

Just got back from Cactus Cup. Parents were on same side which was the perimeter side all the way around. Social distancing was impossible but not that anyone cared or tried. Mask were there just for the field marshalls. Felt like a kid trying get something passed the hall monitor. Coaches did a surprisingly good job of keeping their masks on. Players..not so much but no one cared. Everyone got a friendly reminder Saturday night to follow the guidelines. Didn't change much. I'll be honest....if i got covid this past weekend, it was worth it to see my kid and her friends play again. 

As previously stated by someone else option#3 is becoming a reality. Also heard from a friend on another team that Surf was trying to put together  christimas miracle and be allowed to use their fields at Polo Fields even if CA is still closed. 

League starts October 24th.


----------



## Desert Hound

The Ghost of Johan Cruyff said:


> League starts October 24th.


League starts Oct 4. 

After that we have a full slate of CA teams coming out all month to play league games.


----------



## Dubs

I wonder then if ECNL Phoenix is going to still happen mid Nov?  Sounds like it might.  I worry for all Cali teams playing at that thing in terms of injury.  Many teams not even able to scrimmage with restrictions in place.  If those are some team's first games, it's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## whatithink

happy9 said:


> AZ is certainly more open than many places.  Some cities/fields are more restrictive than others.  Generally speaking masks and social distancing are highly encouraged.  We've played at 5 different locations over this past month, each one is different.
> 
> Were parents allowed on the sidelines at Reach 11 for the Cactus Kickoff?  I thought they had established a buffer around all playing surfaces?


There were buffers, as stated, with maps on the RSL site showing where spectators should/could be. Marshalls were making sure parents adhered. Mask wearing wasn't generally enforced, but probably 50/50. We did have a full court press on Sat evening at one of the venues where RSL coaches were flying around telling everyone to get masks on and social distance, as the police were doing a check to ensure everything was compliant. I never saw the police, but parents were cool about it.

All in all, I'd say that there were less spectators than normal (I judge that by the parking lots), but everything was cool.


----------



## futboldad1

Dubs said:


> I wonder then if ECNL Phoenix is going to still happen mid Nov?  Sounds like it might.  I worry for all Cali teams playing at that thing in terms of injury.  Many teams not even able to scrimmage with restrictions in place.  If those are some team's first games, it's a recipe for disaster.


Yes the Showcase is on...... 1 game per day I don't see an issue at all....... now these tourneys that have been going on the past couple of weeks with some teams playing 3 games in an 18 hour period that is real bad and reckless.....


----------



## Dubs

futboldad1 said:


> Yes the Showcase is on...... 1 game per day I don't see an issue at all....... now these tourneys that have been going on the past couple of weeks with some teams playing 3 games in an 18 hour period that is real bad and reckless.....


1 game per day is still an issue if your team has played zero games before getting there..


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

I wonder if any SoCal teams will start looking into renting fields in Yuma?


----------



## dawson

Dubs said:


> I wonder then if ECNL Phoenix is going to still happen mid Nov?  Sounds like it might.  I worry for all Cali teams playing at that thing in terms of injury.  Many teams not even able to scrimmage with restrictions in place.  If those are some team's first games, it's a recipe for disaster.





Dubs said:


> 1 game per day is still an issue if your team has played zero games before getting there..


Its significantly worse then just no scrimmages. Especially for older teams. 
 All teams in Cali are forbidden from contact in practices and must maintain a 6 ft distance while practicing.


----------



## Spartan

Most ECNL team rosters posted, hope this a sign schedules are coming soon.


----------



## Dubs

dawson said:


> Its significantly worse then just no scrimmages. Especially for older teams.
> All teams in Cali are forbidden from contact in practices and must maintain a 6 ft distance while practicing.


Excatly!


----------



## SoccerLocker

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I wonder if any SoCal teams will start looking into renting fields in Yuma?


They have definitely been looking into options.  In the last two weekends teams from (at least) Blues, Legends, City SC, Rebels have all been scrimmaging each other and AZ ECNL/GA clubs in AZ.


----------



## happy9

I guess it depends on your location and maybe club?  Casa Grande is 10 ft off of the touch line.  At Desert Sky park in mesa, no rules during friendlies but parents are being respectful. Same goes for friendlies at Scottsdale Sports Complex - parents having common sense.


----------



## crush

Great soccer news.  ECNL is on and crush is fired up.  Woa dudes, its going to be a fun time.  League game in Oct and Phoenix Showcase in Nov is on!!! These games are video taped as well and coaches need to see up dated film.  Lot's of schools are still trying to wrap up their 2021s.  My dd has two trips lined up after Jan 1st.  This is what crush was talking about a long time ago.  This slowdown has allowed many of the 2021 and 2022s to plan and take their time and meet each other, meaning the player and the program.  Good luck to everyone this season


----------



## gotothebushes

crush said:


> Great soccer news.  ECNL is on and crush is fired up.  Woa dudes, its going to be a fun time.  League game in Oct and Phoenix Showcase in Nov is on!!! These games are video taped as well and coaches need to see up dated film.  Lot's of schools are still trying to wrap up their 2021s.  My dd has two trips lined up after Jan 1st.  This is what crush was talking about a long time ago.  This slowdown has allowed many of the 2021 and 2022s to plan and take their time and meet each other, meaning the player and the program.  Good luck to everyone this season


ECNL is on? League starts in Oct?


----------



## LASTMAN14

gotothebushes said:


> ECNL is on? League starts in Oct?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Ah, another missed memo. My bad.


----------



## gotothebushes

crush said:


> Great soccer news.  ECNL is on and crush is fired up.  Woa dudes, its going to be a fun time.  League game in Oct and Phoenix Showcase in Nov is on!!! These games are video taped as well and coaches need to see up dated film.  Lot's of schools are still trying to wrap up their 2021s.  My dd has two trips lined up after Jan 1st.  This is what crush was talking about a long time ago.  This slowdown has allowed many of the 2021 and 2022s to plan and take their time and meet each other, meaning the player and the program.  Good luck to everyone this season


So where are you getting this information the ECNL league play starts in October? Just curious because I haven't heard any announcements...


----------



## crush

gotothebushes said:


> So where are you getting this information the ECNL league play starts in October? Just curious because I haven't heard any announcements...


Let's just drop it and go with no fall soccer until it's official from the officials.  I guess my information is wrong again.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Spartan said:


> Most ECNL team rosters posted, hope this a sign schedules are coming soon.


Where are you seeing this for the rosters -- I have seen some games have occurred in other areas of the country and the results are posted, but I haven's seen any rosters?  Curious about roster movement how much DA has moved to ECNL.


----------



## LASTMAN14

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Where are you seeing this for the rosters -- I have seen some games have occurred in other areas of the country and the results are posted, but I haven's seen any rosters?  Curious about roster movement how much DA has moved to ECNL.


Look on each clubs home page from the ECNL website.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

LASTMAN14 said:


> Look on each clubs home page from the ECNL website.


Thanks -- went there and it just circles the drain after selecting one of the teams like there isn't data there to find. Not that big of a deal, was just curious


----------



## Desert Hound

gotothebushes said:


> So where are you getting this information the ECNL league play starts in October? Just curious because I haven't heard any announcements...


Our club emailed us the slate of games for Oct. Lots of games


----------



## crush

Desert Hound said:


> Our club emailed us the slate of games for Oct. Lots of games


You guys are being really nice hostesses and have more games then anyone.  Not fair at all and I wont say I'm not feeling a Tad of jealousy that popped in my little brain just now.  However, take it now because socal will be back stronger then ever and will take back what is rightfully hers.  I really do believe that......lol!


----------



## LASTMAN14

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Thanks -- went there and it just circles the drain after selecting one of the teams like there isn't data there to find. Not that big of a deal, was just curious


I did notice that some clubs don’t have rosters up.


----------



## happy9

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Where are you seeing this for the rosters -- I have seen some games have occurred in other areas of the country and the results are posted, but I haven's seen any rosters?  Curious about roster movement how much DA has moved to ECNL.


Minimal movement in AZ, if any. There's been significant movement from ECNL to GA.  Likely different in CA but the "demise" of the DA has had minimal impact here.  It's likely parents are waiting a year and are liking what they see from the GA, for now.


----------



## futboldad1

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Where are you seeing this for the rosters -- I have seen some games have occurred in other areas of the country and the results are posted, but I haven's seen any rosters?  Curious about roster movement how much DA has moved to ECNL.


Extensive movement in So Cal from DA to ECNL from talking to people and looking at the posted rosters....... some of the 2021s stayed where they are but most uncommitted top players below that age made the move..... the exception is Beach ECRL teams which suffered some losses but are mostly intact for now and looking strong........


----------



## ToonArmy

Riverside county just moved from purple to red can we play games at Silverlakes instead of Arizona?


----------



## crush

ToonArmy said:


> Riverside county just moved from purple to red can we play games at Silverlakes instead of Arizona?


Brah, congrats.  OC is all red now.


----------



## Messi>CR7

ToonArmy said:


> Riverside county just moved from purple to red can we play games at Silverlakes instead of Arizona?


OC's numbers actually fall in the Moderate/Orange zone now.  If I read the rules correctly, OC can move to the next tier if the current level can be maintained for another week.

Does anyone know any specific effort by clubs/organization/politicians to get clear guidelines on allowing youth sports?  I've written to my congressman twice and did not the time of the day.


----------



## Footy30

LASTMAN14 said:


> I did notice that some clubs don’t have rosters up.


@youthsportsugghhh  if you have the ECNL app you can see the rosters. I believe the ECNL-RL is online, not sure if they have an app for the RL or not, hopefully they do for the families, even though the app kinda sucks.

@LASTMAN14  I saw there are a few DA clubs that are in RL that retained almost the whole team, and these teams "performed better" than some ECNL teams. I will never bash teams, coaches or clubs, not my style but I will say... it's going to be very interesting to see what happens when these couple of RL teams (ex DA) play the true RL teams. I'm hoping it's good competition for all involved and more importantly nobody gets injured.
wait what am I talking about?We don't even have a real tangible full schedule yet so umm yeah....


----------



## ToonArmy

crush said:


> Brah, congrats.  OC is all red now.


We might be going orange today maybe great park will relax on the restrictionse





Messi>CR7 said:


> OC's numbers actually fall in the Moderate/Orange zone now.  If I read the rules correctly, OC can move to the next tier if the current level can be maintained for another week.
> 
> Does anyone know any specific effort by clubs/organization/politicians to get clear guidelines on allowing youth sports?  I've written to my congressman twice and did not the time of the day.


Even better. Someone make it happen Great Park for all ECNL and GA games


----------



## Footy30

happy9 said:


> Minimal movement in AZ, if any. There's been significant movement from ECNL to GA.  Likely different in CA but the "demise" of the DA has had minimal impact here.  It's likely parents are waiting a year and are liking what they see from the GA, for now.


The GA is doing a great job promoting their league I gotta say. I wish them the best and hope once we're cleared to play everyone finds a league, and more importantly a Coach  that suits their kid (not the selfish asshole parents)


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> Minimal movement in AZ, if any. There's been significant movement from ECNL to GA.


Did you read what you wrote? 
- min movement in AZ
- next sentence you say there has been significant movement.

Your first statement is true. You didn't see movement from to established teams.


----------



## crush

Footy30 said:


> @youthsportsugghhh  if you have the ECNL app you can see the rosters. I believe the ECNL-RL is online, not sure if they have an app for the RL or not, hopefully they do for the families, even though the app kinda sucks.
> 
> @LASTMAN14  I saw there are a few DA clubs that are in RL that retained almost the whole team, and these teams "performed better" than some ECNL teams. I will never bash teams, coaches or clubs, not my style but I will say... it's going to be very interesting to see what happens when these couple of RL teams (ex DA) play the true RL teams. I'm hoping it's good competition for all involved and more importantly nobody gets injured.
> wait what am I talking about?We don't even have a real tangible full schedule yet so umm yeah....


Beach FC is the real deal.  ECNL just needs to add Beach & Legends for this year only at 16 teams.  Next year, the bottom two in each age group get dropped to ECRL.  If no one does anything this year, were seriously looking at scores like that Utah tournament.  21-0, 23-0.  Something has to be fixed asap and I 100% support both clubs in for ecnl.  Come on guys, we need the best of the best.  Will that make the chances for my dd team to make Champions Playoffs a lot less?  Oh yes it will.  Will having both teams make my dd play harder and try better?  Hell yes.  That's the point and that's how one gets better.  Again, I would give up making the playoffs to play the best of the best.  That's just me speaking though and I'm sure others think I'm a fool....lol


----------



## LASTMAN14

Footy30 said:


> @youthsportsugghhh  if you have the ECNL app you can see the rosters. I believe the ECNL-RL is online, not sure if they have an app for the RL or not, hopefully they do for the families, even though the app kinda sucks.
> 
> @LASTMAN14  I saw there are a few DA clubs that are in RL that retained almost the whole team, and these teams "performed better" than some ECNL teams. I will never bash teams, coaches or clubs, not my style but I will say... it's going to be very interesting to see what happens when these couple of RL teams (ex DA) play the true RL teams. I'm hoping it's good competition for all involved and more importantly nobody gets injured.
> wait what am I talking about?We don't even have a real tangible full schedule yet so umm yeah....


No doubt many of those clubs that were formerly DA who went ECRL and retained a high number of their players will be exceptionally strong.


----------



## futboldad1

LASTMAN14 said:


> No doubt many of those clubs that were formerly DA who went ECRL and retained a high number of their players will be exceptionally strong.


I heard Legends lost some of their top dogs but not sure how many so maybe someone can let us all know..... Beach were the only strong ex DA club that didn't make ECNL who definitely held most of their talent...... some other weaker DA clubs kept rosters but there was more interest in jumping to ECNL than there were spots on ECNL rosters....... what will be interesting is the clubs who grabbed as many players as they could and have 23 player rosters...... sideline trouble brewing there perhaps........ but Real have kept at the 16-18 number which I like


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Did you read what you wrote?
> - min movement in AZ
> - next sentence you say there has been significant movement.
> 
> Your first statement is true. You didn't see movement from to established teams.


Too much coffee and multi tasking..


----------



## happy9

happy9 said:


> Too much coffee and multi tasking..


I reread it. The context missing was minimal movement from GA to ECNL - in response to the post a ways back about movement in CA from GDA/GA to ECNL.


----------



## sdb

youthsportsugghhh said:


> Where are you seeing this for the rosters -- I have seen some games have occurred in other areas of the country and the results are posted, but I haven's seen any rosters?  Curious about roster movement how much DA has moved to ECNL.


For ECNL SW conference, go here:








						ECNL Girls
					

The ECNL’s Southwest Conference is comprised of fourteen clubs that span across three states: Arizona, California and Nevada. The primary competition season is the spring.      CLUB NAME LOCATION CLUB PAGE WEBSITE   Arizona Arsenal Mesa, Arizona Click Here www.azarsenalsc.org   Arsenal FC...




					www.ecnlgirls.com
				




Click on the "Club Page" link, 3rd column from left, and wait a bit and the team rosters will load.


----------



## LASTMAN14

futboldad1 said:


> I heard Legends lost some of their top dogs but not sure how many so maybe someone can let us all know..... Beach were the only strong ex DA club that didn't make ECNL who definitely held most of their talent...... some other weaker DA clubs kept rosters but there was more interest in jumping to ECNL than there were spots on ECNL rosters....... what will be interesting is the clubs who grabbed as many players as they could and have 23 player rosters...... sideline trouble brewing there perhaps........ but Real have kept at the 16-18 number which I like


From top to bottom not sure on Legends. I think most of their 05's stayed and I do know 3-4 06's left with the shuffle at the beginning, but my info is many months old. Beach for the most part kept the majority of their squads (02/03, 04, and 05) and added players. The 06's at Beach was another story. They re-tooled.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

sdb said:


> For ECNL SW conference, go here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECNL Girls
> 
> 
> The ECNL’s Southwest Conference is comprised of fourteen clubs that span across three states: Arizona, California and Nevada. The primary competition season is the spring.      CLUB NAME LOCATION CLUB PAGE WEBSITE   Arizona Arsenal Mesa, Arizona Click Here www.azarsenalsc.org   Arsenal FC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecnlgirls.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the "Club Page" link, 3rd column from left, and wait a bit and the team rosters will load.


Guess some of the teams don't have rosters and some of the clubs don't have pages yet (NW conference).


----------



## Alika M

ToonArmy said:


> We might be going orange today maybe great park will relax on the restrictionse
> Even better. Someone make it happen Great Park for all ECNL and GA games


Unfortunately... the opening of the Parks (Great Park, Silverlakes, etc) is not up to the respective counties they are in.  It is up to the state to allow the sport to occur.  And as it stands (it sucks, I'm with you), our state does not want to allow youth sports.  While counties are moving to better tiers, that doesn't matter (at least directly) to allowing our kids to start playing meaningful practices, scrimmages or games.


----------



## Dubs

Alika M said:


> Unfortunately... the opening of the Parks (Great Park, Silverlakes, etc) is not up to the respective counties they are in.  It is up to the state to allow the sport to occur.  And as it stands (it sucks, I'm with you), our state does not want to allow youth sports.  While counties are moving to better tiers, that doesn't matter (at least directly) to allowing our kids to start playing meaningful practices, scrimmages or games.


Meanwhile, there are full on 9v9 men's pick up games happening right next to our DDs practice!  I don't get it.  They can play/scrimmage, but the kids can't do it internally where it is in fact much safer than some random pick up game.  SMH


----------



## crush

Dubs said:


> Meanwhile, there are full on 9v9 men's pick up games happening right next to our DDs practice!  I don't get it.  They can play/scrimmage, but the kids can't do it internally where it is in fact much safer than some random pick up game.  SMH


Just get a bunch of girls to form their own games.  These big Orgs can't run the risk of getting liable for something out of their control and i dont blame them.  Disneyland is now STH and want to open.........now!!!


----------



## Alika M

Dubs said:


> Meanwhile, there are full on 9v9 men's pick up games happening right next to our DDs practice!  I don't get it.  They can play/scrimmage, but the kids can't do it internally where it is in fact much safer than some random pick up game.  SMH


I live up in LA (near Pasadena)... where are these pick up games occurring?  SMH. I honestly haven't seen that up here. Although my son's team practices at Glendale Sports Complex, it is distanced unfortunately... but loads of youth teams (03's to 08's) getting their "practice" time in


----------



## MSK357

Alika M said:


> I live up in LA (near Pasadena)... where are these pick up games occurring?  SMH. I honestly haven't seen that up here. Although my son's team practices at Glendale Sports Complex, it is distanced unfortunately... but loads of youth teams (03's to 08's) getting their "practice" time in


Im not going to name the locations, but theres been daily men's pick up soccer games at the park near my house. last night i saw a cop drive out of the parking lot while the entire field was in use.  This is in los angeles county.  Im glad more and more people are over it.


----------



## crush

MSK357 said:


> Im not going to name the locations, but theres been daily men's pick up soccer games at the park near my house. last night i saw a cop drive out of the parking lot while the entire field was in use.  This is in los angeles county.  Im glad more and more people are over it.


I saw adult soccer games at a park in OC and hoops.  I wont out them either.  I also saw and spoke to a few Brazilian Beach soccer players a while back.  2 v 2 and these guys could play ball.  I also see the older folks over in Leisure World playing pickle ball or paddle ball game and also lawn bowling.


----------



## Dubs

crush said:


> Just get a bunch of girls to form their own games.  These big Orgs can't run the risk of getting liable for something out of their control and i dont blame them.  Disneyland is now STH and want to open.........now!!!


I understand the moving parts.  Totally get the liability part of it.  It's just frustrating...particularly when we're being asked to cross state lines to play and that's way more risky than playing locally.  Youth sports are pretty low on the list, in terms of things that need to be focused on reopening.  I get it.


----------



## crush

Dubs said:


> I understand the moving parts.  Totally get the liability part of it.  It's just frustrating...particularly when we're being asked to cross state lines to play and that's way more risky than playing locally.  Youth sports are pretty low on the list, in terms of things that need to be focused on reopening.  I get it.


If my dd was way younger, I would just chill and wait this out.  However, this is the most important time ever for her soccer career and one must make deep sacrifice to find a true game with real refs and timer.  It would be cool if Team A from OC could call Team B from LA and set up a scrimmage for free minus gas and all.  I did hear OC might go Orange soon so that would be fitting for Orange County to be Orange.


----------



## dean

crush said:


> If my dd was way younger, I would just chill and wait this out.  However, this is the most important time ever for her soccer career and one must make deep sacrifice to find a true game with real refs and timer.  It would be cool if Team A from OC could call Team B from LA and set up a scrimmage for free minus gas and all.  I did hear OC might go Orange soon so that would be fitting for Orange County to be Orange.


crush - if I had an 04 or 05 player who had big dreams, I'd be doing exactly what you're doing. I feel for those kids.


----------



## crush

I really hope OC can crush it and get some live soccer games for the girls & the boys asap!!!


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

dean said:


> crush - if I had an 04 or 05 player who had big dreams, I'd be doing exactly what you're doing. I feel for those kids.


05's  "can't" even have direct contact with coaches until next June and this too shall pass so should have time to get some video of games ready to go before then (fingers crossed!!!). Hopefully 04's  had some game film highlights ready from the beginning of the year to share with coaches just before the spring showcases to have already started having a relationship with coaches since that June 15th direct communication opening date. then keeping that relationship going with text/phone/email/zoom.  The big problem for the 04's is the visiting the campus of their preferred choices, some girls are "committing" now without taking their official visits which good for them if that is the school of their dreams or legacy or whatever. My kid doesn't want to make that choice without taking those official visits even to schools where she has toured already.  

The girls I really feel for are the 03's (I feel for all ages because they love to play!!). Hadn't finished taking official visits, can't take official visits, some college seniors able to defer a year to take up a spot next year.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

In NorCal, I haven't really seen the pickup soccer games, but there has definitely been basketball going on all over the place.  Parks near me have lots of dogs running around in them so harder to get the pickup soccer going


----------



## crush

youthsportsugghhh said:


> 05's  "can't" even have direct contact with coaches until next June and this too shall pass so should have time to get some video of games ready to go before then (fingers crossed!!!). Hopefully 04's  had some game film highlights ready from the beginning of the year to share with coaches just before the spring showcases to have already started having a relationship with coaches since that June 15th direct communication opening date. then keeping that relationship going with text/phone/email/zoom.  The big problem for the 04's is the visiting the campus of their preferred choices, some girls are "committing" now without taking their official visits which good for them if that is the school of their dreams or legacy or whatever. My kid doesn't want to make that choice without taking those official visits even to schools where she has toured already.
> 
> The girls I really feel for are the 03's (I feel for all ages because they love to play!!). Hadn't finished taking official visits, can't take official visits, some college seniors able to defer a year to take up a spot next year.


So if your 2022 not yet committed, all is not lost.  Most schools not named Unicorn U have to still find players for 2021.  Lot's of moving pieces with all that has been going on since March.  2021 for sure have had it the worse imo.  Take you time and visit the campuses.  My dd is looking to fill three "official" visits and get a tour of the schools that fit some of her criteria.  You can;t get everything you want but it's best to narrow down what is most important.  School? Coach?  Winning?  Playing?  Location location location is huge as well for many players.  From what I hear, coaches at most schools are finalizing 2021 and looking to bring potential 2022 recruits after Jan 1st of 2021.  I like that.  Meet & Greet   Be patient and don't rush unless the right fit is there.  Coaches have a lot on their plate as well.


----------



## vegasguy

dean said:


> crush - if I had an 04 or 05 player who had big dreams, I'd be doing exactly what you're doing. I feel for those kids.


Try being the  parent of an 03


----------



## Speed

vegasguy said:


> Try being the  parent of an 03


Agree. Junior or Senior?


----------



## MacDre

vegasguy said:


> Try being the  parent of an 03


Wow.  I just did the math and this is horrible.  I hope things turn around for y’all soon.  Best wishes to your kid.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life

vegasguy said:


> Try being the  parent of an 03


I can feel that pain.    I have Twin boys 03.  Both gave up on their sports  and I cannot blame them.  It was fun while it lasted.  Now they are seniors looking for a job.   Even paying for college makes no sense if the school year starts virtually but the fees in UC schools and private schools are $40k+


----------



## mlx

Alika M said:


> I live up in LA (near Pasadena)... where are these pick up games occurring?  SMH. I honestly haven't seen that up here. Although my son's team practices at Glendale Sports Complex, it is distanced unfortunately... but loads of youth teams (03's to 08's) getting their "practice" time in


Pasadena to Glendale SC? I wish I had to drive that distance for my son's practices.


----------



## crush

TGIF!!!  Road to the ECNL Playoffs starts this weekend in Arizona baby at the first annual "Desert Pre-Season Kickoff Cup Scrimmage."  Good luck to all the great teams and players looking to stay sharp and most importantly, stay in shape and be prepared to play in the hardest league in da country.  Thank you to the great state of AZ for opening up your fields so a kid can still be a kid


----------



## vegasguy

MacDre said:


> Wow.  I just did the math and this is horrible.  I hope things turn around for y’all soon.  Best wishes to your kid.


Still grinding away.  Few more months and he will be off at college.  Somewhere.  We just are not sure yet.


----------



## Own Goal

vegasguy said:


> Try being the  parent of an 03





vegasguy said:


> Still grinding away.  Few more months and he will be off at college.  Somewhere.  We just are not sure yet.


I feel your pain. My kid has the promise of some offers dangling before her, but it seems the uncertainty of covid times has those on hold. But like your player she continues to grind and she'll be somewhere in the fall, but like so many things today, it's still tbd.


----------



## vegasguy

It is not the easy road but I think the journey will be enjoyed.


----------



## vegasguy

Speed said:


> Agree. Junior or Senior?


Senior


----------



## M60Gunner

Looks like the ECNL added the NW (girls) conference schedule to their website....still nothing for the SW


----------



## paojor

M60Gunner said:


> Looks like the ECNL added the NW (girls) conference schedule to their website....still nothing for the SW


SW schedule will be go up after October 1.


----------



## Glitterhater

I really, reallllly hope the schedules "stick" and everyone can play. I'm just curious how we're going to go from (still) no contact practices to full games by middle October. There aren't going to be restrictions on games, right?


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

M60Gunner said:


> Looks like the ECNL added the NW (girls) conference schedule to their website....still nothing for the SW


It is an interesting schedule (by that I mean I am assuming not complete or set in stone) looking at the Bay Area division -- There are 8 games over 1 weekend in October with 4 clubs traveling to CO. The other games posted are in March of 2021 and it is 2 clubs traveling to CO on 1 weekend.


----------



## Glitterhater

Do teams like SJ & Davis usually travel to Colorado? Or is it just due to this strange year?


----------



## dad4

Glitterhater said:


> Do teams like SJ & Davis usually travel to Colorado? Or is it just due to this strange year?


The CO clubs used to be GDA.  They had to get added somewhere.  So they added them to the norcal+Utah subgroup.

Real CO are great competition, but the travel is pretty insane.


----------



## Glitterhater

dad4 said:


> The CO clubs used to be GDA.  They had to get added somewhere.  So they added them to the norcal+Utah subgroup.
> 
> Real CO are great competition, but the travel is pretty insane.


That is a lot of travel for a non-showcase event!


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

Glitterhater said:


> Do teams like SJ & Davis usually travel to Colorado? Or is it just due to this strange year?


I am new to the ECNL thing, but I think they have in the past traveled like that


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Mid October in Vegas...


----------



## vegasguy

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Mid October in Vegas...



What is Mid October in Vegas.


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

vegasguy said:


> What is Mid October in Vegas.


Im predicting Ecnl first games will be played


----------



## vegasguy

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Im predicting Ecnl first games will be played


Love that thought we are hoping our Governor gives us the go ahead to start playing tomorrow.


----------



## crush

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> Im predicting Ecnl first games will be played


Excellent prediction bro


----------



## lafalafa

So heard yesterday that ECNL and ECRL SW has rented out of state facilities and all Socal teams will be playing home/away for rest of year out of state.

1-2 weekends per month at different facilities in AZ and other places. 2-3 games per trip

So what's your thoughts on traveling out of state for games?  please contribute if you have any information to share about the SW schedules.


----------



## Footy30

lafalafa said:


> So heard yesterday that ECNL and ECRL SW has rented out of state facilities and all Socal teams will be playing home/away for rest of year out of state.
> 
> 1-2 weekends per month at different facilities in AZ and other places. 2-3 games per trip
> 
> So what's your thoughts on traveling out of state for games?  please contribute if you have any information to share about the SW schedules.


Yup this is true....
I have the same information as you...
If anyone knows if we're supposed to have a short season, please do tell. I know initially someone on here said they would play every team once instead of twice, not sure if that has changed??

My thoughts are this.... I will never bitch about having to drive to Lancaster again (kidding I definitely will), My flier miles are about to get a huge bump, and mad props to AZ and NV for having to always do this because not so sure I'd be able to do this every season. This should be interesting with several kids playing.... my luck they'll play opposite weekends and I'll end up in AZ the whole month. How much are rentals out there? haha
The fact we have to travel to play a team in our bordering city is crazy, but it is what it is and either we do it or we don't so I'm not gonna bitch about it on here. 

Safe travels everyone and good luck to everyone playing this weekend


----------



## crush

Footy30 said:


> Yup this is true....
> I have the same information as you...
> If anyone knows if we're supposed to have a short season, please do tell. I know initially someone on here said they would play every team once instead of twice, not sure if that has changed??
> 
> My thoughts are this.... I will never bitch about having to drive to Lancaster again (kidding I definitely will), My flier miles are about to get a huge bump, and mad props to AZ and NV for having to always do this because not so sure I'd be able to do this every season. This should be interesting with several kids playing.... my luck they'll play opposite weekends and I'll end up in AZ the whole month. How much are rentals out there? haha
> The fact we have to travel to play a team in our bordering city is crazy, but it is what it is and either we do it or we don't so I'm not gonna bitch about it on here.
> 
> Safe travels everyone and good luck to everyone playing this weekend


Apple Valley ok Footy? I remember all the complaints on this forum back when Governors Cup was in AV.  Other teams shared about the wind bowl in Lancaster.  Girls taking half court shots and scoring.  So much fun and crazy how soccer parents drove all over for a game.  Lot's of rumor mill, heard it on grapevine and so much speculation going on behind close doors and I just cant share.  I have a fly on the wall and my lips are sealed with duct tape.  Scouts honor I wouldnt say a word........


----------



## Glitterhater

crush said:


> Apple Valley ok Footy? I remember all the complaints on this forum back when Governors Cup was in AV.  Other teams shared about the wind bowl in Lancaster.  Girls taking half court shots and scoring.  So much fun and crazy how soccer parents drove all over for a game.  Lot's of rumor mill, heard it on grapevine and so much speculation going on behind close doors and I just cant share.  I have a fly on the wall and my lips are sealed with duct tape.  Scouts honor I wouldnt say a word........
> 
> View attachment 9289


Then why do you even bring it up? If you can't share- fine. But you're like a kid taunting his peers. It's strange.


----------



## crush

Glitterhater said:


> Then why do you even bring it up? If you can't share- fine. But you're like a kid taunting his peers. It's strange.


Because it's all rumor mill hater.  It's starting to piss me off too and I hate all the BS!!!!  I bring it up because my fly said it "might" happen too but no proof in da pudding.  I'm not teasing anyone but myself.  I'm off my meds today and Footy said something I was hoping to come true as well.  Gees man, I'm just hoping.  NOTHING IS SET IN STONE, GET IT?  Footy and Lafala got this rumor going not me.  Sarcasm is my middle name.  Sorry for the tease and acting like a kid taunting my pals like I did in grade school....lol


----------



## full90

What’s to stop say surf or someone from just hosting games? I mean is it the county health official showing up? Or cal south? Where does the punishment come from? I can’t imagine renting fields in Arizona is any cheaper than the potential fine from county health? It seems if most parents are fine with kids playing...so why don’t we all....just play? Is it a field issue?


----------



## Soccerfan2

full90 said:


> What’s to stop say surf or someone from just hosting games? I mean is it the county health official showing up? Or cal south? Where does the punishment come from? I can’t imagine renting fields in Arizona is any cheaper than the potential fine from county health? It seems if most parents are fine with kids playing...so why don’t we all....just play? Is it a field issue?


The other barrier is the insurance coverage issue. The clubs and leagues aren’t willing to take the risk of being liable for something and insurers won’t cover organizations that are breaking state rules.


----------



## notintheface

full90 said:


> What’s to stop say surf or someone from just hosting games? I mean is it the county health official showing up? Or cal south? Where does the punishment come from? I can’t imagine renting fields in Arizona is any cheaper than the potential fine from county health? It seems if most parents are fine with kids playing...so why don’t we all....just play? Is it a field issue?


These games would have no liability insurance. One injury (which happens on the regular in a large tournament) and the lawsuits start flying-- they'd be bankrupt before the weekend was over.


----------



## Soccermom5

I’m a little confused....my understanding was that ECNL/ECRL southwest conference is postponed until November 7th but I follow some SoCal clubs on social media and they started their games this past week in Arizona? I can’t seem to find the schedule/scores on ECNL’s website


----------



## Footy30

Soccermom5 said:


> I’m a little confused....my understanding was that ECNL/ECRL southwest conference is postponed until November 7th but I follow some SoCal clubs on social media and they started their games this past week in Arizona? I can’t seem to find the schedule/scores on ECNL’s website


Not sure about the SW Nov 7th date, never heard about that but some socal ecnl teams played the AZ  ECNL teams last weekend...


----------



## Soccermom5

Footy30 said:


> Not sure about the SW Nov 7th date, never heard about that but some socal ecnl teams played the AZ  ECNL teams last weekend...


Thank you for the info. Is there somewhere I can go to see the scores of the games? I wasn’t able to find it on the ECNL website


----------



## LASTMAN14

Soccermom5 said:


> Thank you for the info. Is there somewhere I can go to see the scores of the games? I wasn’t able to find it on the ECNL website


Games are not posted online. Game info goes through the club.


----------



## Messi>CR7

LASTMAN14 said:


> Games are not posted online. Game info goes through the club.


Where are the home fields for AZ Arsenal and any recommended areas to stay?  Thanks.


----------



## Desert Hound

Soccermom5 said:


> Thank you for the info. Is there somewhere I can go to see the scores of the games? I wasn’t able to find it on the ECNL website


There are a couple of more So Cal ECNL clubs coming out this weekend to enjoy soccer and to see what freedom feels like again.


----------



## Desert Hound

Messi>CR7 said:


> Where are the home fields for AZ Arsenal and any recommended areas to stay?  Thanks.


They will play out in the east Valley. Look at Desert Sky by Williams Gateway, Eagles Park and also Santos Soccer complex. 

I always recommend staying around Fashion Square in Scottsdale. Lots of restaurants, etc in that area. It will put you 20-35 minutes from Arsenal games. Less times vs Rising games.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Messi>CR7 said:


> Where are the home fields for AZ Arsenal and any recommended areas to stay?  Thanks.


As DH mentioned Desert Sky for Arsenal. Family enjoyed Marriott Resort Tempe at the Buttes.


----------



## Desert Hound

LASTMAN14 said:


> As DH mentioned Desert Sky for Arsenal. Family enjoyed Marriott Resort Tempe at the Buttes.


Looks like this weekend in the east Valley it will be Santos...not Desert Sky. That said both are around the corner from each other.


----------



## Soccer43

any one know results from this weekend's ECNL games in AZ?


----------



## Josh Bellomy

Soccer43 said:


> any one know results from this weekend's ECNL games in AZ?


I am not sure if you are looking for the Boys or Girls results but here is a link to the Boys, click on the appropriate age group for the Southwest Conference, https://www.ecnlboys.com/conference-schedules/


----------



## LASTMAN14

Josh Bellomy said:


> I am not sure if you are looking for the Boys or Girls results but here is a link to the Boys, click on the appropriate age group for the Southwest Conference, https://www.ecnlboys.com/conference-schedules/


You still playing in the net?


----------



## SoCalsoccerDad

Soccer43 said:


> any one know results from this weekend's ECNL games in AZ?


U16G
LAFC vs Arsenal FC 5-1
LAFC vs Phoenix Rising FC 6-0


----------



## Desert Hound

Soccer43 said:


> any one know results from this weekend's ECNL games in AZ?


U17 girls
LAFC 4-0 vs Arsenal
LAFC 1-0 vs Rising

Arsenal 2-0 vs Slammers
Rising 1-0 vs Slammers


----------



## Footy30

Desert Hound said:


> U17 girls
> LAFC 4-0 vs Arsenal
> LAFC 1-0 vs Rising
> 
> Arsenal 2-0 vs Slammers
> Rising 1-0 vs Slammers


Keep em coming... this is actual soccer stuff


----------



## RedHawk

U14 - 2007
LAFC 6-0 vs Arsenal
LAFC 4-2 vs Phoenix Rising


----------



## Josh Bellomy

LASTMAN14 said:


> You still playing in the net?


Nope just a taxi driver now


----------



## LASTMAN14

Josh Bellomy said:


> Nope just a taxi driver now


So no net. In the SB with HBSC.


----------



## futboldad1

Thanks for the scores..... anyone have the scores for U15 (06) age group....... also noticed LAFC Slammers scores which were all wins congrats.... I'm thinking the regular Slammers games would be a lot closer, looks like at U17 both the phoenix teams won vs Slammers.... anybody have the other age regular Slammers results?


----------



## Copa9

futboldad1 said:


> Thanks for the scores..... anyone have the scores for U15 (06) age group....... also noticed LAFC Slammers scores which were all wins congrats.... I'm thinking the regular Slammers games would be a lot closer, looks like at U17 both the phoenix teams won vs Slammers.... anybody have the other age regular Slammers results?


Scores don't mean a whole lot right now, especially since Cali teams have not played games since March. lol


----------



## futboldad1

Copa9 said:


> Scores don't mean a whole lot right now, especially since Cali teams have not played games since March. lol


They mean more than your useless babbling and nonsense about corona virus...... some of here want to talk actual soccer and results are a part of that..... results  never see to "mean a whole lot" to families when your team is weak...... keep the excuses coming, at least you seem to have given up trying to get the whole season canceled.....


----------



## EOTL

After adjusting for population increases, the state of AZ has about 22% more deaths in 2020 (9,000 in total after adjusting for population) through Sept than the next worst year in the last 10, yet has reported only 5,000 as Covid-related. What’s really weird is that 2020 got off to a good start with Jan deaths below average after accounting for population growth, about avg in Feb, and then boom. July alone had in excess of 3,000 more deaths than any other prior year after adjusting for population. 

Does our resident conspiracy theorist @MSK357 have an explanation?  It’s almost like something happened starting in March that has never happened before and, even then, the state is dramatically understating whatever it is. Maybe the best crop of jalapenos ever is causing a heartburn death epidemic? 9,000 suicides caused by inability to play SoCal teams for a couple months?  What can it be?


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> After adjusting for population increases, the state of AZ has about 22% more deaths in 2020 (9,000 in total after adjusting for population) through Sept than the next worst year in the last 10, yet has reported only 5,000 as Covid-related. What’s really weird is that 2020 got off to a good start with Jan deaths below average after accounting for population growth, about avg in Feb, and then boom. July alone had in excess of 3,000 more deaths than any other prior year after adjusting for population.
> 
> Does our resident conspiracy theorist @MSK357 have an explanation?  It’s almost like something happened starting in March that has never happened before and, even then, the state is dramatically understating whatever it is. Maybe the best crop of jalapenos ever is causing a heartburn death epidemic? 9,000 suicides caused by inability to play SoCal teams for a couple months?  What can it be?


Anyone care what EOTL thinks?  Ill see you all in AZ this weekend! EOTL will be in the basement playing with himself. lol.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> After adjusting for population increases, the state of AZ has about 22% more deaths in 2020 (9,000 in total after adjusting for population) through Sept than the next worst year in the last 10, yet has reported only 5,000 as Covid-related. What’s really weird is that 2020 got off to a good start with Jan deaths below average after accounting for population growth, about avg in Feb, and then boom. July alone had in excess of 3,000 more deaths than any other prior year after adjusting for population.
> 
> Does our resident conspiracy theorist @MSK357 have an explanation?  It’s almost like something happened starting in March that has never happened before and, even then, the state is dramatically understating whatever it is. Maybe the best crop of jalapenos ever is causing a heartburn death epidemic? 9,000 suicides caused by inability to play SoCal teams for a couple months?  What can it be?


----------



## messy

EOTL said:


> After adjusting for population increases, the state of AZ has about 22% more deaths in 2020 (9,000 in total after adjusting for population) through Sept than the next worst year in the last 10, yet has reported only 5,000 as Covid-related. What’s really weird is that 2020 got off to a good start with Jan deaths below average after accounting for population growth, about avg in Feb, and then boom. July alone had in excess of 3,000 more deaths than any other prior year after adjusting for population.
> 
> Does our resident conspiracy theorist @MSK357 have an explanation?  It’s almost like something happened starting in March that has never happened before and, even then, the state is dramatically understating whatever it is. Maybe the best crop of jalapenos ever is causing a heartburn death epidemic? 9,000 suicides caused by inability to play SoCal teams for a couple months?  What can it be?


MSK can't understand your first paragraph.

He also can't understand your second paragraph.

Also, you need to tell him your jalapeno remark was not serious...

Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, that one.


----------



## MSK357

messy said:


> MSK can't understand your first paragraph.
> 
> He also can't understand your second paragraph.
> 
> Also, you need to tell him your jalapeno remark was not serious...
> 
> Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, that one.


no, I just disagree that we should live in fear.  I dont know why you guys keep talking about COVID in soccer forums.  That might have been popular 2 months ago, but were all over it.  Top teams and players never stopped scrimmaging.  Most middle of the pack teams started 2 months ago.  Theres a tournament every weekend with california teams going to Utah, AZ, and Vegas.  Bars, Restaurants, Strip clubs, and Casinos  are open yet numbers are much lower than at its peak. You seem to like graphs so take a look at it again.  Numbers seemed to have spiked when people were still locked down after months of staying indoors.  Its almost as if were more likely to get the virus when were locked down indoors, some forced to be quarantined with sick people.  The people that got COVID in nursing homes would agree.  You can thank your liberal governors.  Most people here dont care about what you and your liberal friends say anymore.  They are going to tournaments and going out.  You can keep talking but nobody is listening.  I'll be in AZ this weekend.  you can stay home stay safe. now lets talk about soccer.


----------



## full90

MSK357 said:


> no, I just disagree that we should live in fear.  I dont know why you guys keep talking about COVID in soccer forums.  That might have been popular 2 months ago, but were all over it.  Top teams and players never stopped scrimmaging.  Most middle of the pack teams started 2 months ago.  Theres a tournament every weekend with california teams going to Utah, AZ, and Vegas.  Bars, Restaurants, Strip clubs, and Casinos  are open yet numbers are much lower than at its peak. You seem to like graphs so take a look at it again.  Numbers seemed to have spiked when people were still locked down after months of staying indoors.  Its almost as if were more likely to get the virus when were locked down indoors, some forced to be quarantined with sick people.  The people that got COVID in nursing homes would agree.  You can thank your liberal governors.  Most people here dont care about what you and your liberal friends say anymore.  They are going to tournaments and going out.  You can keep talking but nobody is listening.  I'll be in AZ this weekend.  you can stay home stay safe. now lets talk about soccer.


That’s the dumbest thing I’ve read today and with the debate and trumps asinine normal tweeting that’s saying something so well done!
Arizona opened up in early may. And hit highs of covid positives, hospitalizations and deaths July 3rd. Just random chance I guess.

now every single health expert in Arizona are saying they are in a surge and are worried what the increasing uptick in cases will mean for hospitals and deaths. But somehow that’s political? What in the actual hell.
If you want to live your life and don’t care about the consequences just say that. If soccer and bars and whatever is that important just own it. But to say the science isn’t real or it’s a liberal plot is just so stupid.


----------



## happy9

full90 said:


> That’s the dumbest thing I’ve read today and with the debate and trumps asinine normal tweeting that’s saying something so well done!
> Arizona opened up in early may. And hit highs of covid positives, hospitalizations and deaths July 3rd. Just random chance I guess.
> 
> now every single health expert in Arizona are saying they are in a surge and are worried what the increasing uptick in cases will mean for hospitals and deaths. But somehow that’s political? What in the actual hell.
> If you want to live your life and don’t care about the consequences just say that. If soccer and bars and whatever is that important just own it. But to say the science isn’t real or it’s a liberal plot is just so stupid.


As always, there is always a bit of truth and plenty of false in headlines and not much context provided, it's the world we live in.  AZ is seeing an increase in positivity rates, with a fair share being adolescent asymptomatic cases.  Before you lid blows, yes, there is always the chance of spread to others that are more vulnerable.  Everyone is painfully aware.  People aren't running around AZ without masks, accosting people.  OCT is not MAY, JUN, JUL - not the proudest moment in Arizona governance.  

With that said, don't bet your bottom dollar that this surge is going to bring on the proverbial death storm that is always shouted from the highest roof tops.  AZ health systems have as recently as a few weeks ago mischaracterized hospitalizations, adding about 2300 hospitalizations to the rolls when in fact patients  had just checked into the hospital and subsequently check out the same day.  There will be likely another "adjustment" to the hospitalization numbers in the very near future as other hospital networks go back and double check their paperwork.  

I suppose we will wait the proverbial two weeks to see if we are overrun our hospital capacity.  We didn't at the peak of the surge in JUL, I suspect we won't 2 weeks from now, or 2 weeks from then, and the 2 weeks beyond.


----------



## MSK357

full90 said:


> That’s the dumbest thing I’ve read today and with the debate and trumps asinine normal tweeting that’s saying something so well done!
> Arizona opened up in early may. And hit highs of covid positives, hospitalizations and deaths July 3rd. Just random chance I guess.
> 
> now every single health expert in Arizona are saying they are in a surge and are worried what the increasing uptick in cases will mean for hospitals and deaths. But somehow that’s political? What in the actual hell.
> If you want to live your life and don’t care about the consequences just say that. If soccer and bars and whatever is that important just own it. But to say the science isn’t real or it’s a liberal plot is just so stupid.


If thats the dumbest thing you ever heard then you must be living in a bubble.  The world may be ending in your little world but not mine. Soccer has never stopped and more kids are playing everyday. All while deaths have been decreasing in california during that same run. Facts. Never said science isn't real, so now you just make things up to say it lol. I expect deaths to go up during another round of virus season but mainly to the demographic that die from it every year. Now get off your covid wagon, more and more people are going out and living life. Deal with it. You aren't convincing anyone. In fact more people are coming around. You would realize that if you came out from under your rock every once in a while.


----------



## Wasabi

futboldad1 said:


> Thanks for the scores..... anyone have the scores for U15 (06) age group....... also noticed LAFC Slammers scores which were all wins congrats.... I'm thinking the regular Slammers games would be a lot closer, looks like at U17 both the phoenix teams won vs Slammers.... anybody have the other age regular Slammers results?





futboldad1 said:


> Thanks for the scores..... anyone have the scores for U15 (06) age group....... also noticed LAFC Slammers scores which were all wins congrats.... I'm thinking the regular Slammers games would be a lot closer, looks like at U17 both the phoenix teams won vs Slammers.... anybody have the other age regular Slammers results?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> U-15 Girls
> Saturday 10/17
> 
> LAFC-1
> Arizona Arsenal-0
> 
> Phoenix Rising-1
> Slammers-0
> 
> Sunday 10/18-
> Slammers-3
> Arizona Arsenal-0
> 
> LAFC-8
> Phoenix Rising-0
> 
> What I was told, someone correct it if wrong.


----------



## Primetime

Soccerfan2 said:


> The other barrier is the insurance coverage issue. The clubs and leagues aren’t willing to take the risk of being liable for something and insurers won’t cover organizations that are breaking state rules.


the Clubs and leagues aren’t liable now.  Read through all those Covid waivers we’re signing.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Primetime said:


> the Clubs and leagues aren’t liable now.  Read through all those Covid waivers we’re signing.


We haven’t signed any Covid waiver, our club is following all guidelines and our leagues are not operating.


----------



## messy

full90 said:


> That’s the dumbest thing I’ve read today and with the debate and trumps asinine normal tweeting that’s saying something so well done!
> Arizona opened up in early may. And hit highs of covid positives, hospitalizations and deaths July 3rd. Just random chance I guess.
> 
> now every single health expert in Arizona are saying they are in a surge and are worried what the increasing uptick in cases will mean for hospitals and deaths. But somehow that’s political? What in the actual hell.
> If you want to live your life and don’t care about the consequences just say that. If soccer and bars and whatever is that important just own it. But to say the science isn’t real or it’s a liberal plot is just so stupid.


MSK never fails to be, hands down, the dumbest guy on the forum. Back at the outset he told me he’d leave the forum if we reached 12,0000 deaths.
Of course nobody that stupid has the integrity to be true to their word...so here the idiot remains.


----------



## soccerfamof3

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> I wonder if any SoCal teams will start looking into renting fields in Yuma?


Bullhead City would be much closer and I’ve been wondering the same thing.


----------



## MSK357

messy said:


> MSK never fails to be, hands down, the dumbest guy on the forum. Back at the outset he told me he’d leave the forum if we reached 12,0000 deaths.
> Of course nobody that stupid has the integrity to be true to their word...so here the idiot remains.


You keep saying the same thing without context. Do you think people will forget?  How many deaths were directly caused by COVID?  Not died with covid or assumed to have died with covid, but COVID was the actual sole cause of death.  Please tell me what that number was during the initial virus season.  we are heading into the 2nd virus season with COVID and we are no where near the millions you said would die.  Even at 230,000 inflated deaths my number is closer than your ridiculous one.  You show your ignorance in every post. lol. Now back to soccer, because nobody care about what you have to say.  Soccer tournaments are packed and going on every weekend.  we should all be dead by now according to you because most of the people on those fields dont wear masks. lol.


----------



## messy

MSK357 said:


> You keep saying the same thing without context. Do you think people will forget?  How many deaths were directly caused by COVID?  Not died with covid or assumed to have died with covid, but COVID was the actual sole cause of death.  Please tell me what that number was during the initial virus season.  we are heading into the 2nd virus season with COVID and we are no where near the millions you said would die.  Even at 230,000 inflated deaths my number is closer than your ridiculous one.  You show your ignorance in every post. lol. Now back to soccer, because nobody care about what you have to say.  Soccer tournaments are packed and going on every weekend.  we should all be dead by now according to you because most of the people on those fields dont wear masks. lol.


Where did I say “millions” would die, you lying, brainless POS. Find it. Where did I even imply it, you idiot? God, how can one be so stupid and not true to his word and a total liar?


----------



## MSK357

messy said:


> Where did I say “millions” would die, you lying, brainless POS. Find it. Where did I even imply it, you idiot? God, how can one be so stupid and not true to his word and a total liar?


are you ok? you seem more unhinged than usual lol.  By the way, the california soccer community seems fine, even though we are traveling every weekend to dangerous Arizona for tournaments.  we have been doing it for a while now to include local scrimmages.  I wonder why death rates were going down during that time. idiot. You're on this forum, look around.  More people are going out and playing soccer.  Nobody cares what you say. how does that feel?


----------



## lafalafa

Socal v. Socal games out of state starting this coming weekend.

(4) or more Socal clubs playing each other out in Henderson, NV for the boys at least.   Close to Vegas so there's that.


----------



## Desert Hound

lafalafa said:


> Socal v. Socal games out of state starting this coming weekend.
> 
> (4) or more Socal clubs playing each other out in Henderson, NV for the boys at least.   Close to Vegas so there's that.


I have seen So Cal vs So Cal games out here in Phx as well. And I am not referring to tournaments. Now granted these were not ECNL clubs. 

I have seen DPL So Cal teams out here playing each other.


----------



## Chauffeur

So, it looks like all ECNL Girls teams are scheduled to play on November 7 & 8.  I know our club (Surf) is playing against AZ Arsenal and Phoenix Rising that weekend in Casa Grande, but are the rest of the So Cal ECNL teams driving out to AZ to play each other that weekend?


----------



## Desert Hound

Chauffeur said:


> So, it looks like all ECNL Girls teams are scheduled to play on November 7 & 8.  I know our club (Surf) is playing against AZ Arsenal and Phoenix Rising that weekend in Casa Grande, but are the rest of the So Cal ECNL teams driving out to AZ to play each other that weekend?


Lovely Casa Grande. Not a lot to do there but play soccer  Pro tip. There is a hotel next to the fields (walking distance) that has a bar.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Desert Hound said:


> Lovely Casa Grande. Not a lot to do there but play soccer  Pro tip. There is a hotel next to the fields (walking distance) that has a bar.


Isn't that where the Giants trained at one point?


----------



## Desert Hound

kickingandscreaming said:


> Isn't that where the Giants trained at one point?


I don't believe so. Could be wrong. Spring training is in the Valley.


----------



## crush

kickingandscreaming said:


> Isn't that where the Giants trained at one point?


I was driving around AZ a few weeks ago and drove into Cubs country.  Man, nice digs and a dream for a kid like me.  I was looking at one of the many fields of dreams they had and I day dreamed that was at second base and turning two like none other.  Then I went 4 for 4 and got the big call up that evening after the game.  Just like Jim the rookie


----------



## lafalafa

Desert Hound said:


> Lovely Casa Grande. Not a lot to do there but play soccer  Pro tip. There is a hotel next to the fields (walking distance) that has a bar.


That's for sure not much around seems like we had to drive toward phoenix for most things.

What about Tuscon (kino)  besides the national park is there much of anything around there to do or see?


----------



## SoccerLocker

kickingandscreaming said:


> Isn't that where the Giants trained at one point?


Yes you are correct.  Built in the early 60s - The Giants trained there until 1980.  I think you can still see the center structure that overlooked all the fields.

Franciso Grande Spring Training


----------



## SoccerLocker

lafalafa said:


> That's for sure not much around seems like we had to drive toward phoenix for most things.
> 
> What about Tuscon (kino)  besides the national park is there much of anything around there to do or see?


Not a whole lot.  I would stay in an Airbnb near downtown Gilbert if I had to stay overnight.  Otherwise Chandler.


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Lovely Casa Grande. Not a lot to do there but play soccer  Pro tip. There is a hotel next to the fields (walking distance) that has a bar.


Dukes opens at 11.  Sit on the patio with binos, you can watch and sip.


----------



## Desert Hound

SoccerLocker said:


> Yes you are correct.  Built in the early 60s - The Giants trained there until 1980.  I think you can still see the center structure that overlooked all the fields.
> 
> Franciso Grande Spring Training


Interesting. 

That hotel is actually right where the soccer fields are. That round structure is next to some of the soccer fields.


----------



## Desert Hound

lafalafa said:


> That's for sure not much around seems like we had to drive toward phoenix for most things.
> 
> What about Tuscon (kino)  besides the national park is there much of anything around there to do or see?


Stay in the Phoenix area somewhere. The drive will be about 40-50 minutes depending on where you stay.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

SoccerLocker said:


> Yes you are correct.  Built in the early 60s - The Giants trained there until 1980.  I think you can still see the center structure that overlooked all the fields.
> 
> Franciso Grande Spring Training


Our daughter played there two years ago. It's out there, but I enjoyed the desert views on the way.


----------



## LASTMAN14

kickingandscreaming said:


> Our daughter played there two years ago. It's out there, but I enjoyed the desert views on the way.


“I like the desert because it’s clean.”


----------



## ludahxris

Chauffeur said:


> So, it looks like all ECNL Girls teams are scheduled to play on November 7 & 8.  I know our club (Surf) is playing against AZ Arsenal and Phoenix Rising that weekend in Casa Grande, but are the rest of the So Cal ECNL teams driving out to AZ to play each other that weekend?


We (Arsenal FC) are not playing on that weekend we are actually playing the AZ clubs this weekend. Quail Run and Red Mountain.


----------



## Mile High Dad

Don’t forget to stop at Whataburger!


----------



## STX

Anybody know where to find the details for how ECNL Champions League spots will be allocated this season?


----------



## SoccerFrenzy

Where are all the scores for the past 3 weeks across age group? ECNL has no updates on their site


----------



## Footy30

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Where are all the scores for the past 3 weeks across age group? ECNL has no updates on their site


 I think most people were posting scores for various age groups and clubs here, since that seems to be the way to find out scores 
What age group are in you interested in?


----------



## vegasguy

Footy30 said:


> I think most people were posting scores for various age groups and clubs here, since that seems to be the way to find out scores
> What age group are in you interested in?


U19Boys


----------



## Desert Hound

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Where are all the scores for the past 3 weeks across age group? ECNL has no updates on their site


The finally just put up scheduling. They are way behind.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Desert Hound said:


> The finally just put up scheduling. They are way behind.


Locations are TBD for some teams. Will be interesting if in state cA teams will be scheduled out of state.


----------



## lafalafa

CA boys teams played in NV & AZ with game results posted this past weekend if the home team was out of state.

The Socal v. Socal games the day(s)  before or after those games appeared on the schedule out of state but no results for those. Will those be posted/count?  or just a delay in timely updates?


----------



## Copa9

happy9 said:


> As always, there is always a bit of truth and plenty of false in headlines and not much context provided, it's the world we live in.  AZ is seeing an increase in positivity rates, with a fair share being adolescent asymptomatic cases.  Before you lid blows, yes, there is always the chance of spread to others that are more vulnerable.  Everyone is painfully aware.  People aren't running around AZ without masks, accosting people.  OCT is not MAY, JUN, JUL - not the proudest moment in Arizona governance.
> 
> With that said, don't bet your bottom dollar that this surge is going to bring on the proverbial death storm that is always shouted from the highest roof tops.  AZ health systems have as recently as a few weeks ago mischaracterized hospitalizations, adding about 2300 hospitalizations to the rolls when in fact patients  had just checked into the hospital and subsequently check out the same day.  There will be likely another "adjustment" to the hospitalization numbers in the very near future as other hospital networks go back and double check their paperwork.
> 
> I suppose we will wait the proverbial two weeks to see if we are overrun our hospital capacity.  We didn't at the peak of the surge in JUL, I suspect we won't 2 weeks from now, or 2 weeks from then, and the 2 weeks beyond.


People don't just check into a hospital and checkout the same day.  They might go to an emergency room for observation but that is NEVER counted as admissions. Admissions are the numbers counted as hospitalizations.


----------



## happy9

Copa9 said:


> People don't just check into a hospital and checkout the same day.  They might go to an emergency room for observation but that is NEVER counted as admissions. Admissions are the numbers counted as hospitalizations.


Maybe I used the wrong lexicon, but hospitalizations were mischaracterized.









						AZ Dept. of Health Services working to correct errors in COVID-19 data
					

The error involves the reporting of dates for patients being admitted to the hospital, when the individuals were not actually hospitalized.




					www.azfamily.com


----------



## vegasguy

U19 Boys Pats v Heat was a hello of a game.  1-0 Pats.


----------



## SoccerLocker

Any scores for girls games?  The ECNL site is really behind...


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

SoccerLocker said:


> Any scores for girls games?  The ECNL site is really behind...


Rebels G05 0 PR 5 we got our butts kicked lol
Rebels G05 5 AZ Arsenal 4


----------



## crush

FernandoFromNationalCity said:


> *Rebels G05 0 PR 5 we got our butts kicked lol*
> Rebels G05 5 AZ Arsenal 4


At least you're gracious about the ass kicking......lol!  My dd had not played hard core soccer for 8 months until this past weekend.  Not easy at all. Most socal teams have not had a chance to stay in soccer shape so just tell the goats to keep their heads up high and keep balling.  Nice win the next day Fernando   Split on the road is good imo


----------



## crush

If I post a lot today, super sorry


----------



## 310soccer

This past weekend in Arizona there was some ECNL games going on and I heard Thorns/Force was over at the next field training. Any truth to that?


----------



## PruritusAniFC

310soccer said:


> This past weekend in Arizona there was some ECNL games going on and I heard Thorns/Force was over at the next field training. Any truth to that?


DeAnza Force?


----------



## 310soccer

PruritusAniFC said:


> DeAnza Force?


Yes! Thorns went back to DeAnza Force


----------



## sdsoccerdad1960

SoccerLocker said:


> Any scores for girls games?  The ECNL site is really behind...


SD Surf G06:
4-0 vs AZ Arsenal
7-0 vs Phoenix Rising


----------



## crush

sdsoccerdad1960 said:


> SD Surf G06:
> 4-0 vs AZ Arsenal
> 7-0 vs Phoenix Rising


I must say based on what others are saying, Surf is playing some really great soccer.  I will 100% move them up as the team to beat in SW.  Possession soccer is really the best way to play the game and it's fun because everyone touches the ball.  It's not the only way to win though so you better be prepared.  Soccer in Socal is in danger of playing with Cal South.  USL will be the place to be to stay in shape.


----------



## SBFDad

vegasguy said:


> U19 Boys Pats v Heat was a hello of a game.  1-0 Pats.


Heat can play. Legit speed too. Most competitive game I've seen so far at Boys U19.


----------



## sdsoccerdad1960

crush said:


> I must say based on what others are saying, Surf is playing some really great soccer.  I will 100% move them up as the team to beat in SW.  Possession soccer is really the best way to play the game and it's fun because everyone touches the ball.  It's not the only way to win though so you better be prepared.  Soccer in Socal is in danger of playing with Cal South.  USL will be the place to be to stay in shape.


Thanks for your kind words.  The ECNL Phoenix showcase should be a good test or the girls.  They play San Juan Spirits who've beaten the girls twice: 0-1 and 1-1 in PKs.  They also play Colorado Rapids and MVLA.  All those teams have been ranked high.  The girls recently tied Blues in a friendly so they're going to be a force too.  Not sure about most of the rest (Slammers, Rebels, etc.)  since the girls only played the DA teams last year.  I've heard good things though.  Looking forward to seeing real games again!!


----------



## full90

Any links to these schedules or is it all word of mouth?


----------



## futboldad1

crush said:


> I must say based on what others are saying, Surf is playing some really great soccer.  I will 100% move them up as the team to beat in SW.  Possession soccer is really the best way to play the game and it's fun because everyone touches the ball.  It's not the only way to win though so you better be prepared.  Soccer in Socal is in danger of playing with Cal South.  USL will be the place to be to stay in shape.


Surf G06 have ALWAYS been the team to beat in Socal..........


----------



## crush

sdsoccerdad1960 said:


> Thanks for your kind words.  The ECNL Phoenix showcase should be a good test or the girls.  They play San Juan Spirits who've beaten the girls twice: 0-1 and 1-1 in PKs.  They also play Colorado Rapids and MVLA.  All those teams have been ranked high.  The girls recently tied Blues in a friendly so they're going to be a force too.  Not sure about most of the rest (Slammers, Rebels, etc.)  since the girls only played the DA teams last year.  I've heard good things though.  Looking forward to seeing real games again!!


I will say one positive of the GDA was the teaching of possession soccer.  All the teams we have played all played possession soccer.  Meaning, they would prefer to play out of the back and move the rock around and make sure all the players touch the ball.  Other team does not want wants to chase the freaking ball around and then get tired?  Covid for so many teams from the Great Park have had zero contact practices in the last 9 months.  If you do, you get the boot.


----------



## sdsoccerdad1960

crush said:


> I will say one positive of the GDA was the teaching of possession soccer.  All the teams we have played all played possession soccer.  Meaning, they would prefer to play out of the back and move the rock around and make sure all the players touch the ball.  Other team does not want wants to chase the freaking ball around and then get tired?  Covid for so many teams from the Great Park have had zero contact practices in the last 9 months.  If you do, you get the boot.


Our girls definitely like to play from the back.  They had some practices but were restricted in what they could do - no contact or scrimmaging.  In the past month or so they've had some "camps" with other teams so they wouldn't be starting the season from scratch.  I talked to one of the Blues dads when the girls got together and he said they were just getting back to the pitch.  Blues added some talent from the Legends and LA Galaxy DA squads but they hadn't played together yet.  They should be good.


----------



## crush

sdsoccerdad1960 said:


> Our girls definitely like to play from the back.  They had some practices but were restricted in what they could do - no contact or scrimmaging.  In the past month or so they've had some "camps" with other teams so they wouldn't be starting the season from scratch.  I talked to one of the Blues dads when the girls got together and he said they were just getting back to the pitch.  Blues added some talent from the Legends and LA Galaxy DA squads but they hadn't played together yet.  They should be good.


The SW League has 14 teams and only 4 make Champions league.  That sucks big time.  I say at least 5 or even 6.  Whatever.  I see the following right now as the top 7 teams

#1 Surf  ((Play possession soccer better then any team I've seen so far this year.  I'm sure MLVA will have something to say this weekend))
#2 LAFC  ((Excellent talent and picked up big time players.  Could be #1 when it's all said and done))
#3 Real SC  ((I heard glowing things about them in AZ))
#4 Strikers ((I have to put my team in playoff position early on.  Nice tie on the road was nice.  In all humility, I will take North Atlantic Championship playoffs if we dont make it, but dawg gone it were going to give it our best cleat forward. I hope it's in Hawaii at least))
#4 Blues ((Fast and athletic and plays with Ganas always.  Well coached team and just a great team and might win it all))
#4 Heat ((Very fun team to watch and play really good possession soccer.  Watch out for this team))
#5 Rising  ((Very good, but injuries have slowed them down a bit))

Super sorry for keeping others out but this is super hard to figure out and just MOO!!!


----------



## timbuck

crush said:


> The SW League has 14 teams and only 4 make Champions league.  That sucks big time.  I say at least 5 or even 6.  Whatever.  I see the following right now as the top 7 teams
> 
> #1 Surf  ((Play possession soccer better then any team I've seen so far this year.  I'm sure MLVA will have something to say this weekend))
> #2 LAFC  ((Excellent talent and picked up big time players.  Could be #1 when it's all said and done))
> #3 Real SC  ((I heard glowing things about them in AZ))
> #4 Strikers ((I have to put my team in playoff position early on.  Nice tie on the road was nice.  In all humility, I will take North Atlantic Championship playoffs if we dont make it, but dawg gone it were going to give it our best cleat forward. I hope it's in Hawaii at least))
> #4 Blues ((Fast and athletic and plays with Ganas always.  Well coached team and just a great team and might win it all))
> #4 Heat ((Very fun team to watch and play really good possession soccer.  Watch out for this team))
> #5 Rising  ((Very good, but injuries have slowed them down a bit))
> 
> Super sorry for keeping others out but this is super hard to figure out and just MOO!!!


What age group are we talking about here?


----------



## sdsoccerdad1960

crush said:


> The SW League has 14 teams and only 4 make Champions league.  That sucks big time.  I say at least 5 or even 6.  Whatever.  I see the following right now as the top 7 teams
> 
> #1 Surf  ((Play possession soccer better then any team I've seen so far this year.  I'm sure MLVA will have something to say this weekend))
> #2 LAFC  ((Excellent talent and picked up big time players.  Could be #1 when it's all said and done))
> #3 Real SC  ((I heard glowing things about them in AZ))
> #4 Strikers ((I have to put my team in playoff position early on.  Nice tie on the road was nice.  In all humility, I will take North Atlantic Championship playoffs if we dont make it, but dawg gone it were going to give it our best cleat forward. I hope it's in Hawaii at least))
> #4 Blues ((Fast and athletic and plays with Ganas always.  Well coached team and just a great team and might win it all))
> #4 Heat ((Very fun team to watch and play really good possession soccer.  Watch out for this team))
> #5 Rising  ((Very good, but injuries have slowed them down a bit))
> 
> Super sorry for keeping others out but this is super hard to figure out and just MOO!!!


Looking forward to the girls playing Slammers.  Should be a great game.  I agree that RSC and Strikers will contend.  Good clubs!  Don't remember seeing Heat.  I hope they're good!


----------



## crush

timbuck said:


> What age group are we talking about here?


Great question coach.  For me, I only care about 04s but I'm sure this is par for the course all around age groups.


----------



## crush

sdsoccerdad1960 said:


> Looking forward to the girls playing Slammers.  Should be a great game.  I agree that RSC and Strikers will contend.  Good clubs!  Don't remember seeing Heat.  I hope they're good!


Slammers is physical and will always play with ganas.  Contention all the way to the end is winning in my book


----------



## happy9

crush said:


> I will say one positive of the GDA was the teaching of possession soccer.  All the teams we have played all played possession soccer.  Meaning, they would prefer to play out of the back and move the rock around and make sure all the players touch the ball.  Other team does not want wants to chase the freaking ball around and then get tired?  Covid for so many teams from the Great Park have had zero contact practices in the last 9 months.  If you do, you get the boot.


Surf is very good at it.  It will be interesting to for them to play their style in ECNL.  They crushed the AZ ECNL teams at the 06 age group - not surprised.

The Surf 04s crushed AZ arsenal but tied the Rising 04 team 0 0.  I don't know if Arsenal had missing players.  I heard the Surf/Rising game wasn't close , with Surf possessing, making runs, etc.  Great goalie play by the Rising keeper saved the day (gotta luv soccer).  It's not a sure thing but I would guess Surf will be the class of the ECNL SW conference.


----------



## Footy30

happy9 said:


> Surf is very good at it.  It will be interesting to for them to play their style in ECNL.  They crushed the AZ ECNL teams at the 06 age group - not surprised.
> 
> The Surf 04s crushed AZ arsenal but tied the Rising 04 team 0 0.  I don't know if Arsenal had missing players.  I heard the Surf/Rising game wasn't close , with Surf possessing, making runs, etc.  Great goalie play by the Rising keeper saved the day (gotta luv soccer).  It's not a sure thing but I would guess Surf will be the class of the ECNL SW conference.


SD Surf is always strong across all age groups for the Girls and even the boys teams are pretty strong too....


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> Surf is very good at it.  It will be interesting to for them to play their style in ECNL.  They crushed the AZ ECNL teams at the 06 age group - not surprised.
> 
> The Surf 04s crushed AZ arsenal but tied the Rising 04 team 0 0.  I don't know if Arsenal had missing players.  I heard the Surf/Rising game wasn't close , with Surf possessing, making runs, etc.  Great goalie play by the Rising keeper saved the day (gotta luv soccer).  It's not a sure thing but I would guess Surf will be the class of the ECNL SW conference.


I heard through the grape vine that Arsenal had injuries to their defense.  Arsenal AZ also plays possession but when you lose your top defenders to injury and your playing Surf, good luck.  I mean, You already need luck to beat them even if your team is 100%.  Basically, you need them to have an off day and miss all their incoming and you need to make one little goal.  I've seen teams my dd used to play on that hit the goal post at least 7 times and lost 0-1 on a counter and their only goal.  Anything can happen is my motto.


----------



## Desert Hound

happy9 said:


> The Surf 04s crushed AZ arsenal but tied the Rising 04 team 0 0. I don't know if Arsenal had missing players.


Arsenal had their entire back line out with injury. Then the kid that drives the team was out most of the 2nd half.

Not saying Surf wouldn't have won. Saying that score is a reflection of the fact that the defense was injured and out of the game.


----------



## futboldad1

crush said:


> Great question coach.  For me, I only care about 04s but I'm sure this is par for the course all around age groups.


LOL....nothin but luv for you but you overrate your club......strikers struggles across all of the 6 age groups except 2004 and 2005.......

I found Arizona Arsenal to be very direct at the 06 age group but I heard their 04s play a better style......


----------



## crush

futboldad1 said:


> LOL....nothin but luv for you but you overrate your club......strikers struggles across all of the 6 age groups except 2004 and 2005.......
> 
> I found Arizona Arsenal to be very direct at the 06 age group but I heard their 04s play a better style......


I found 04 AZ Ars to be excellent with possession style and it was fun to play them.  All my predictions was for 04 to be clear. I cant and i wont put pressure on other teams.  Strikers did lose whole teams in da past and had to rebuild


----------



## happy9

Desert Hound said:


> Arsenal had their entire back line out with injury. Then the kid that drives the team was out most of the 2nd half.
> 
> Not saying Surf wouldn't have won. Saying that score is a reflection of the fact that the defense was injured and out of the game.


Players matter.   Not having an experienced back line available against a team that possesses and scores in bunches is a tough way to play a game.


----------



## oh canada

So is this what this thread is going to be about?  Unbalanced Surf parents and others making up for lost time bragging about "their" team's victories and putting down other clubs?  Nice.  Thought we all would have learned something from the last 9 months, but I guess some who congregate at certain clubs will just never get it.  I know new soccer parents for the ulittles are all into scores and rankings etc, but the mature parents i know and respect don't give 2 sh**ts.  I'd even prefer reading another Covid study to game recaps.  But I understand if your kid's soccer is your life, and the other parents on your kid's team are like-minded, that's very difficult to accept.  Full disclosure, one of my sons is on one of these meaningless "top" teams - good for him, but because i'm not on the roster, i don't post scores nor talk about their achievements.  Don't need it to feel good about myself.


----------



## happy9

oh canada said:


> So is this what this thread is going to be about?  Unbalanced Surf parents and others making up for lost time bragging about "their" team's victories and putting down other clubs?  Nice.  Thought we all would have learned something from the last 9 months, but I guess some who congregate at certain clubs will just never get it.  I know new soccer parents for the ulittles are all into scores and rankings etc, but the mature parents i know and respect don't give 2 sh**ts.  I'd even prefer reading another Covid study to game recaps.  But I understand if your kid's soccer is your life, and the other parents on your kid's team are like-minded, that's very difficult to accept.  Full disclosure, one of my sons is on one of these meaningless "top" teams - good for him, but because i'm not on the roster, i don't post scores nor talk about their achievements.  Don't need it to feel good about myself.


huh? How did you get here from there?


----------



## crush

oh canada said:


> So is this what this thread is going to be about?  Unbalanced Surf parents and others making up for lost time bragging about "their" team's victories and putting down other clubs?  Nice.  Thought we all would have learned something from the last 9 months, but I guess some who congregate at certain clubs will just never get it.  I know new soccer parents for the ulittles are all into scores and rankings etc, but the mature parents i know and respect don't give 2 sh**ts.  I'd even prefer reading another Covid study to game recaps.  But I understand if your kid's soccer is your life, and the other parents on your kid's team are like-minded, that's very difficult to accept.  Full disclosure, one of my sons is on one of these meaningless "top" teams - good for him, but because i'm not on the roster, i don't post scores nor talk about their achievements.  Don't need it to feel good about myself.


Oh Canada, let us talk best of the best.  I'm super unbalanced club hopper parent who is always talking about sports.  Full disclosure, my son is the smartest in his class and even his teacher said she's never met a smarter student.  What else you got?  This bragging stuff really bothers the teachers....lol!!!!


----------



## crush

I wish I could go back as a teenager and be in Oh Canada's class and Dad 4 class.  Oh, we would have so much fun, let me tell you.....lol!!!!!  You guys are classic......lol......hahahahahahahahahaha.  My team is #1 and my goat got robbed three years ago........lol!!!!!!  Here's my advice.  Go read somewhere else.  Obviously you guys get triggered by the likes of poor Luis and Happy.  Mars kid is #1 on the East Coast.  Too funny!!!


----------



## vegasguy

SBFDad said:


> Heat can play. Legit speed too. Most competitive game I've seen so far at Boys U19.


Second half was a great watch.  Both teams had chances and Pats scored late on a great corner.  Heat just could not finish late.  
By the way not offside on the Heat goal but those are the breaks.  Glad to be back watching soccer.


----------



## dad4

oh canada said:


> So is this what this thread is going to be about?  Unbalanced Surf parents and others making up for lost time bragging about "their" team's victories and putting down other clubs?  Nice.  Thought we all would have learned something from the last 9 months, but I guess some who congregate at certain clubs will just never get it.  I know new soccer parents for the ulittles are all into scores and rankings etc, but the mature parents i know and respect don't give 2 sh**ts.  I'd even prefer reading another Covid study to game recaps.  But I understand if your kid's soccer is your life, and the other parents on your kid's team are like-minded, that's very difficult to accept.  Full disclosure, one of my sons is on one of these meaningless "top" teams - good for him, but because i'm not on the roster, i don't post scores nor talk about their achievements.  Don't need it to feel good about myself.


Scores, rankings, and orange slices.  We ULittle parents also love the snacks.

(Just ignore the fools.  Hope your kid has fun.)


----------



## crush

dad4 said:


> Scores, rankings, and orange slices.  We ULittle parents also love the snacks.
> 
> (Just ignore the fools.  Hope your kid has fun.)


Ignore the fools.  Why are you even commenting?  Were all having gr8t time talking rankings, whose hot, who got the injury bug and what team can play possession the best.  This is called the socal soccer forum.  Canada and dad the teachers both would rather talk about any thing but soccer.  You guys need to go over to the Covid thread or off topic.  Were talking big time ecnl schedules.  "We got spirit, yes we do, we got spirit, what bout you?"


----------



## dad4

crush said:


> Ignore the fools.  Why are you even commenting?  Were all having gr8t time talking rankings, whose hot, who got the injury bug and what team can play possession the best.  This is called the socal soccer forum.  Canada and dad the teachers both would rather talk about any thing but soccer.  You guys need to go over to the Covid thread or off topic.  Were talking big time ecnl schedules.  "We got spirit, yes we do, we got spirit, what bout you?"


Big time?   Still a kids game.  Bake some fresh cookies for them.  They'll like it.  

I tend to think possession teams get too smug.  It's a beautiful way to play the game, but there is no need to spend time talking about how you play the real game and everyone else is just kickball.  

Besides, watch a possession team who face a tough opponent.   Get a tight game, and out comes the long ball to relieve the pressure.

There, I talked soccer with you.  Now get to work on those cookies for your son.


----------



## crush

dad4 said:


> Big time?   Still a kids game.  Bake some fresh cookies for them.  They'll like it.
> 
> I tend to think possession teams get too smug.  It's a beautiful way to play the game, but there is no need to spend time talking about how you play the real game and everyone else is just kickball.
> 
> Besides, watch a possession team who face a tough opponent.   Get a tight game, and out comes the long ball to relieve the pressure.
> 
> There, I talked soccer with you.  Now get to work on those cookies for your son.


You seem to change, like a _________________________________.  Possession keeps the kids safer, no?  You do want safe, right?  Kickball is not being played like I saw a few years ago.  Today's top players have been taught to move the rock.  No need for kickball and smash ball anymore.  I prefer possession.  It's more like a chess match.  Wear the other team and then pounce on them like a big cat with house full of mice ((goals)).


----------



## oh canada

Parting thought as I exit this meaningless thread for good (some of you on it are already blocked btw).....  Over a combined 25+ years of youth soccer experience with 3 kids (both boys/girls) has taught me that usually the parents writing the most about "their" team or "their" club on these boards have a son or daughter who is one of the weaker players on that team.  

Rank away...


----------



## crush

oh canada said:


> Parting thought as I exit this meaningless thread for good (some of you on it are already blocked btw).....  Over a combined 25+ years of youth soccer experience with 3 kids (both boys/girls) has taught me that usually the parents writing the most about "their" team or "their" club on these boards have a son or daughter who is one of the weaker players on that team.
> 
> Rank away...


Adios amigo, Oh Canada.  Drive by again and give us your takes.  I actually really like you.  I dont agree but thats ok.


----------



## crush

Thank you to all Veterans.  Because of you and all you defend, I can write on here all I want, what I want, when I want.  Only Losers tell people to stop sharing their thoughts and even beliefs.  I will never be silent you losers!!!  It's my write to speak and share my opinion in this gr8t country of ours.  I do remember one Doc ((gone and nowhere to be found)) telling me he knows everyone in the circles and for me to STFU or else.  That is not a nice thing to do, MOO!!!


----------



## crush

oh canada said:


> Parting thought as I exit this meaningless thread for good (some of you on it are already blocked btw).....  Over a combined 25+ years of youth soccer experience with 3 kids (both boys/girls) has taught me that usually the parents writing the most about "their" team or "their" club on these boards have a son or daughter who is one of the weaker players on that team.
> 
> Rank away...


I think you go around and judge kids and their parents who love sports and want to play pro.  I will now you call you, "Dream Crusher."


----------



## sdsoccerdad1960

timbuck said:


> What age group are we talking about here?


SD Surf G2006


----------



## happy9

dad4 said:


> Besides, watch a possession team who face a tough opponent.   Get a tight game, and out comes the long ball to relieve the pressure.
> 
> .


But that's why soccer is so frustratingly fun to watch.  A well coached and talented team can play both and not be pigeonholed by a particular style of play.  Some can, some can't.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> But that's why soccer is so frustratingly fun to watch.  A well coached and talented team can play both and not be pigeonholed by a particular style of play.  Some can, some can't.


Possession is really the best way to play the game.  Mix in some whoop ass ganas and you got the best sport ever.  What I hate the most is teams that dont really play soccer and it's more rugby.  Some  players look silly against possession teams and then they turn their frustration on the more skilled players and try and injure them.


----------



## happy9

crush said:


> Possession is really the best way to play the game.  Mix in some whoop ass ganas and you got the best sport ever.  What I hate the most is teams that dont really play soccer and it's more rugby.  Some  players look silly against possession teams and then they turn their frustration on the more skilled players and try and injure them.


For Ulittles, it's hard to teach and it's hard to convince parents that eventually it will pay soccer dividend down the road. Playing out of the back at such a young age will lead to many losses.  Opposing teams will put their stud athlete up top and intercept the ball as it goes back to the goalie or when a field switch is attempted. Wins are a big deal at that age.

We were in a club many years ago that told parents up front to expect to lose most games and if we weren't comfortable with it, we would need to find another club.  It's the best thing that ever happened to my players.  Building out of the back, keeper play, and patience was key.  I don't think my players even learned to long pass until well after 12 years old.  Once they developed the strength to accurately play the ball long did they incorporate that into their game.  We didn't win a lot of games for a few years.  Focus was on technique, one on one skill play, and connecting passes - forward and backward.  We don't have any first place soccer trophies from when they were ulittles.  Plenty of football and basketball 1st place trophies, but zero soccer trophies/medals.


----------



## crush

happy9 said:


> For Ulittles, it's hard to teach and it's hard to convince parents that eventually it will pay soccer dividend down the road. Playing out of the back at such a young age will lead to many losses. * Opposing teams will put their stud athlete up top and intercept the ball as it goes back to the goalie or when a field switch is attempted. Wins are a big deal at that age.*
> 
> We were in a club many years ago that told parents up front to expect to lose most games and if we weren't comfortable with it, we would need to find another club.  It's the best thing that ever happened to my players.  Building out of the back, keeper play, and* patience was key.  *I don't think my players even learned to long pass until well after 12 years old.  Once they developed the strength to accurately play the ball long did they incorporate that into their game.  We didn't win a lot of games for a few years.  Focus was on technique, one on one skill play, and connecting passes - forward and backward.  We don't have any first place soccer trophies from when they were ulittles.  Plenty of football and basketball 1st place trophies, but zero soccer trophies/medals.


My dd was the one who waited in the wings looking for her pray.  *Winning is all that matters to her. * She has National Championship medal, Surf Cup medals, State Cup Champ, Blues Cup Champ, Legends Champ, 3 x 3 Coastal Champ, Far West Regional Champ, West Coast Champ, Surf Thanksgiving champ and so many more.  To each his dd their own is motto.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

happy9 said:


> For Ulittles, it's hard to teach and it's hard to convince parents that eventually it will pay soccer dividend down the road. Playing out of the back at such a young age will lead to many losses.  Opposing teams will put their stud athlete up top and intercept the ball as it goes back to the goalie or when a field switch is attempted. Wins are a big deal at that age.
> 
> We were in a club many years ago that told parents up front to expect to lose most games and if we weren't comfortable with it, we would need to find another club.  It's the best thing that ever happened to my players.  Building out of the back, keeper play, and patience was key.  I don't think my players even learned to long pass until well after 12 years old.  Once they developed the strength to accurately play the ball long did they incorporate that into their game.  We didn't win a lot of games for a few years.  Focus was on technique, one on one skill play, and connecting passes - forward and backward.  We don't have any first place soccer trophies from when they were ulittles.  Plenty of football and basketball 1st place trophies, but zero soccer trophies/medals.


Agree and I wish I could say that I’ve always felt this way, but I actually remember the moment it hit me that I wanted my daughter to be good with the ball at her feet. We were already a couple years in and the team was excellent. We were crushing the team we were playing with our pressure. But I kept seeing this one girl on the other team deftly touching the ball as she was pressured, and moving around our girls, or creating space for a pass. You know, “soccer” skills. That was it for me. I was sold. If we were going to pay money for training, that’s what I wanted to see my daughter do. That moment shaped every decision for her training going forward.


----------



## happy9

crush said:


> My dd was the one who waited in the wings looking for her pray.  *Winning is all that matters to her. * She has National Championship medal, Surf Cup medals, State Cup Champ, Blues Cup Champ, Legends Champ, 3 x 3 Coastal Champ, Far West Regional Champ, West Coast Champ, Surf Thanksgiving champ and so many more.  To each his dd their own is motto.


Learning to win matters for sure.  my players took out their frustrations on other courts and fields.  Soccer wasn't in the win column for a few years.  They had to endure a few years of rondos, 1 v 1 ladders, etc,.  They are better players for it now and are confident with their first touch, both feet, etc.


----------



## vegasguy

U19 Boys- FC Tucson 1 - Heat 2


----------



## nextgenathletics

Hi, does anyone know the details of the girls ECNL games being played on December/12 and December/13? Are they happening? It doesn't have the location or times listed on the website and just wondering if they are happening. Was hoping someone had that info on here; tried contacting the ECNL but haven't heard back.


----------



## lafalafa

nextgenathletics said:


> Hi, does anyone know the details of the girls ECNL games being played on December/12 and December/13? Are they happening? It doesn't have the location or times listed on the website and just wondering if they are happening. Was hoping someone had that info on here; tried contacting the ECNL but haven't heard back.


Normally only games with a location that's known to be open with actual game times will play.   No location + time = no game unless they late update them.


----------



## Chauffeur

lafalafa said:


> Normally only games with a location that's known to be open with actual game times will play.   No location + time = no game unless they late update them.


The schedule has Arsenal, Sharks, Heat, and LA Breakers with game times, but no locations, scheduled for Dec. 12 & 13, which is strange.  I would assume these games won't happen unless the Indio rumor is true.  Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Chauffeur said:


> The schedule has Arsenal, Sharks, Heat, and LA Breakers with game times, but no locations, scheduled for Dec. 12 & 13, which is strange.  I would assume these games won't happen unless the Indio rumor is true.  Anyone know what's going on?


What is the Indio rumor?


----------



## FernandoFromNationalCity

Kicker4Life said:


> What is the Indio rumor?


I think it’s the fields on Native American land in the Coachella Valley and possibly having games there instead of having games out of state.


----------



## Chauffeur

Kicker4Life said:


> What is the Indio rumor?


Native American reservations are exempt from many State of California laws, including covid restrictions.  There are a couple such reservations in the Indio area.  I heard ENCL was exploring options, but I haven’t heard anything recently, so who knows... maybe they decided it wasn’t a good idea?


----------



## Mile High Dad

Looks like a couple teams couldn’t come out to SC


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Mile High Dad said:


> Looks like a couple teams couldn’t come out to SC
> View attachment 9587


I'm hearing that Santa Clara County threatened to dissolve the club if we went. I have no first-hand knowledge, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh

kickingandscreaming said:


> I'm hearing that Santa Clara County threatened to dissolve the club if we went. I have no first-hand knowledge, but it wouldn't surprise me.


Travel Outside of or Into Santa Clara County for Athletic or Recreational Activity

No Program may coordinate, arrange, or engage in travel outside of Santa Clara County so that its members can participate in athletic or recreational activity with individuals outside of their stable group. This includes, but is not limited to, traveling to other counties or states to participate in competitive play with other teams.

No Program shall participate in athletic or recreational activities within Santa Clara County with individuals who have traveled from outside of the County who are not members of the Program’s stable group.

Any Program that violates this provision shall be prohibited from operating within Santa Clara County.


----------



## Mile High Dad

So the airlines (SWA) at least have done away with the seating restrictions and back to packing the planes. Sort of odd, 3 hour flight with no open seats. We will see how things shake out for Houston in Feb 21.


----------

